# nattygoat beginner powerlifter



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Everybody

New here and though I would start a log.

Not a 100% sure as yet if want to go for a powerlifting meet. I am mainly just doing it for health. The reason why I have put Powerlifting in the title is because I am just focusing on the big lifts.

*My current goals are just to get stronger and master the lifts. Plus see well or not I can keep this log going.*

*Bit about my self.*

I am 29 years old.

I am 5 Foot 10

My weight is 93.5KG

My Body Fat is 28.4%

I currently train on Monday and Friday with my PT. Sometimes I will switch Friday for Wednesday. I mainly do cardio and conditioning on these days.

I currently train on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. At a weightlifting club. (Just learning technique at the min and have only been there a few weeks)

Tuesday will = Bench Press

Thursday will = Deadlifts

Saturday will = Squats

The above will change week to week. Depending on schedules of both me and my PT.

*My diet is as follows. *

I eat clean most of the time and log it on my fitness Pal.

2700 Calories

203 Protein

105 Fat

236 Carbs

*Exercise from today*



3 mile Run


Warm up with half mile of fast walking and then quick stretch.

Ran first mile in 9mins 15 seconds.

Rest and Then completed another 2 miles with a hill. Total time just under 30mins



Conditioning circuit


battle ropes 1min ON

20KG Clean Press, Squat, Press behind back of neck repeat 1 min ON

10KG Kettle Bell Swings 1 min ON

7KG slam ball Squat and throw against wall 1 min ON

2MINS REST

REPEAT 3 MORE TIMES



Sparring on the pads (technique work and Power Shots)


*DIET *

*
September 11, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,765

240g

106g

205g

146mg

1,732mg

86g

23g

Breakfast
 
Longley Farm - Yogurt Natural, 200 g

154

14g

7g

9g

0mg

158mg

8g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 40 g

146

28g

3g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g


Lunch

 
Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 180 g Cooked

198

0g

2g

42g

104mg

118mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Independent - Cranberry Juice Drink, 200 ml

101

25g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

24g

0g


Dinner

 
Linroyal - Baby New Potatos, 200 g

130

28g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Heck - Chicken Italian Sausages, 5 Chipolatas

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 76 gram

126

0g

4g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Flat Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Hannah Correct - Tesco Very Fine Whole Green Beans (Frozen), 100 g

32

4g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

2g

3g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 5 milliliter

46

0g

5g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Summer Vegetable Medley, 150 g

48

6g

1g

3g

0mg

58mg

5g

4g


Snacks (1) (home made tomato soup)

 
Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 2 Medium Clove (4g)

12

3g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Sunflower Oil, 22.5 g

203

0g

23g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Wholefood Cashew Nuts, 37.5 g

219

10g

17g

7g

0mg

15mg

2g

1g

Irish on the Vine Tesco - Tomatoes, 9 tomato 80 g

144

23g

2g

5g

0mg

56mg

23g

7g


Snacks (2)

 
Longley Farm - Cottage Cheese (Natural), 100 g

104

2g

 6g

10g

0mg

315mg

2g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - Strawberry Milkshake Isolate, 35 g

126

0g

0g

31g

0mg

280mg

0g

0g


*Please feel free to give advise.*

*Thanks *


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Tuesday 12/09/2017 = Bench Press Day

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 15

Warm up with resistance band overhead squats x 10

Quick Stretch on upper body.

*BENCH PRESS*

Warm up with bar for 2 sets of 5 reps

*SET 1 & 2 *

25KG = 5 REPS

*SET 3 *

30KG =5 REPS

*SET 4 *

35KG = 5 REPS

*SET 5 *

40KG = 5 REPS

*SET 6 *

45KG = 5 REPS

*SET 7 *

50KG = 5 REPS

*SET 8 *

55KG = 5 REPS

*SETS 9, 10 & 11*

60KG = 5 REPS

5 MINS STRETCHING UPPER BODY TO COOL DOWN AND FINISH.

DIET

*
September 12, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,722

239g

105g

198g

168mg

1,459mg

67g

19g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Longley Farm - Yogurt Natural, 200 g

154

14g

7g

9g

0mg

158mg

8g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 40 g

146

28g

3g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 5 gram

45

0g

5g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 2 Medium Clove (4g)

12

3g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 180 g Cooked

198

0g

2g

42g

104mg

118mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 100 gram

172

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g


Dinner

 
Hecks - Chicken Italia Meatbalks, 6 meatballls

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

3mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 2 Medium Clove (4g)

12

3g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 30 g

125

1g

11g

7g

22mg

254mg

1g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 100 gram

172

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g


Snacks (1) (home made tomato soup)

 
Tesco - Sunflower Oil, 22.5 g

203

0g

23g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Wholefood Cashew Nuts, 37.5 g

219

10g

17g

7g

0mg

15mg

2g

1g

Irish on the Vine Tesco - Tomatoes, 9 tomato 80 g

144

23g

2g

5g

0mg

56mg

23g

7g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 2 Medium Clove (4g)

12

3g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Arla - Protein Strawberry (Mw), 200 g

142

13g

0g

20g

0mg

120mg

12g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (banana smoothie), 40 gram

144

0g

0g

35g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome  .

Are you following advice from someone at the powerlifting club or doing your own thing?


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Welcome  .
> 
> Are you following advice from someone at the powerlifting club or doing your own thing?


 Hi Mate

Sorry forgot to add that. Being taught by the person who owns the club. He is a level 2 strength coach. (The club does both Olympic lifting and powerlifting)

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 13/09/2017 = REST DAY

Took a break from the diet today. I may take an extra rest day tomos. Then train deadlifts on Friday and squats on Saturday.

Will get back on the diet tomos.

Also I have placed an order with JBC Nutrition for the 3for2 offer on vit tabs and omega tabs.

Plus creatine, my reason for buying it is because of the following reasons



To take it in 2 to 3 weeks when I am on a training program.


To take it when I am on a training program but hit a sticking point.


So I am not going to start taking it straight away. Just got it for when I need it.

Thanks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Good luck dude


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Good luck dude


 Thanks Mate


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 09/14/2017 = EXTRA REST DAY

Took an extra rest day today.

Had cheat meal for tea today. Other than that stuck to diet.

Looking forward to training tomos.

*
Diet
*

*
September 14, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,260

173g

101g

160g

158mg

1,653mg

86g

18g

Breakfast
 
Longley Farm - Yogurt Natural, 200 g

154

14g

7g

9g

0mg

158mg

8g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Lunch

 
Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Sunflower Oil, 22.5 g

203

0g

23g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Wholefood Cashew Nuts, 37.5 g

219

10g

17g

7g

0mg

15mg

2g

1g

Irish on the Vine Tesco - Tomatoes, 9 tomato 80 g

144

23g

2g

5g

0mg

56mg

23g

7g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 2 Medium Clove (4g)

12

3g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Arla - Protein Strawberry (Mw), 200 g

142

13g

0g

20g

0mg

120mg

12g

0g

Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - Strawberry Milkshake Isolate, 35 g

126

0g

0g

31g

0mg

280mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 15/09/2017 = DEADLIFTS

Trained early morning today. every thing went well. Had more in tank for deads. Just focusing on learning the move.

Will be training Squats tomos on my own. Already been coached on them and will stick with weight I got up to the last time. Which is 70KG.

Sunday will be FULL REST DAY and I will up my calories to 3000. For recovery.

EXERCISE

Warm up with hip band side walk, forward walk and back walk. 8 lengths

Shoulder resistance band dislocations x 10

Overhead resistance band squats x 10

Quick stretch on all muscles

DEADLIFTS

SET 1

30KG = 8 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG = 3 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 3 REPS

SETS 6, 7 AND 8

80KG = 5 REPS

34KG RESISTANCE BAND PULL UPS

Aiming for 10 reps with the band above for 3 sets and then I will change to a lesser band.

SET 1 = 4 REPS

SET 2 = 3 REPS

SET 3 = 3 REPS

30 seconds stretch on all muscles to cool down.

*
DIET
*

Stuck to the diet today and no cheat meals.

*
September 15, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,738

236g

109g

202g

148mg

1,426mg

70g

21g


Breakfast

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Strawberry Milkshake Isolate, 35 g

126

0g

0g

31g

0mg

280mg

0g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 30 g

125

1g

11g

7g

22mg

254mg

1g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 100 g

170

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 80 grams

158

2g

16g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 100 g

170

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 200 g

248

0g

9g

42g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 10 gram

90

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Longley Farm - Yogurt Natural, 250 g

193

18g

9g

12g

0mg

197mg

10g

0g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 30 g

113

1g

1g

24g

0mg

27mg

1g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 16/09/2017 = SQUATS

The squats where harder today after doing deadlifts yesterday. I was a bit cheeky, because I added one more set of 5 reps at 75KG. This was so that I am progressing a little bit more. Also I did the squats in a power rack.

Will defo up my calories tomos to 3000.

EXERCISE

Warm up with hip band side walk, forward walk and back walk. 8 lengths

Shoulder resistance band dislocations x 15

Overhead resistance band squats x 10

10 X Squats with the bar

Quick stretch on all muscles

SQUATS

SET 1

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

70KG = 5REPS

SET 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

75KG =5 REPS

Cool down with 30 seconds stretch on all muscles.

*
DIET
*

*
September 16, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,796

227g

107g

217g

423mg

1,414mg

102g

35g


Breakfast

 
Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 80 grams

158

2g

16g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Egg - Egg, 1 large

72

0g

5g

6g

186mg

71mg

0g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 76 gram

126

0g

4g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 100 g

170

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Nando's - Peri-Peri Rub: Medium, 5 gram

15

3g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Broccoli, 100 g

38

2g

1g

4g

0mg

33mg

2g

3g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

Tesco - British Carrots, 150 g

63

12g

0g

1g

0mg

59mg

11g

4g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Generic - Medium Satsuma, 2 satsuma

90

22g

1g

1g

0mg

4mg

18g

3g

Tesco - Flax Seed, 10 g

52

0g

4g

2g

0mg

16mg

0g

3g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 30 g

109

21g

2g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Fage - Total Greek Natural Yogurt 500g, 100 g

96

4g

5g

9g

0mg

0mg

4g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - Strawberry Milkshake Isolate, 40 g

144

0g

0g

35g

0mg

320mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 17/09/2017 = REST DAY

Had a cheat meal for Lunch today, so have not counted it in. Other than that stuck to the diet. Still be over or around 3000 calories.

Tomos I will be doing cardio in morning and then in afternoon I will be training bench press.

*
DIET
*

*
September 17, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,344

253g

72g

175g

158mg

1,381mg

69g

17g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Fage - Total Greek Natural Yogurt 500g, 200 g

192

8g

10g

18g

0mg

0mg

8g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g


Dinner

 
Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 62.5 g

219

49g

1g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Snacks (1)

 
Longley Farm - Cottage Cheese (Natural), 100 g

104

2g

6g

10g

0mg

315mg

2g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 150 g

255

50g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g


Snacks (2)

 
Generic - Medium Satsuma, 2 satsuma

90

22g

1g

1g

0mg

4mg

18g

3g

Fage - Total Greek Natural Yogurt 500g, 150 g

144

6g

8g

14g

0mg

0mg

6g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 30 g

109

21g

2g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (banana smoothie), 40 gram

144

0g

0g

35g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 18/09/2017 = CARDIO & BENCH PRESS

Knackered after today. Overall been a really good day in terms of what I have achieved. I added 5 KG to the bench press again and have upped the diet to 3000 calories. Plus I have stick to the diet.

MORNING EXERCISE (CARDIO WITH MY PT)

Walk 5 miles to meet my PT

2 Mile hilly walk for 1 LAP

2 mile hilly walk with 10KG weighted vest for 2 LAP

1 mile hilly run/walk for 3 LAP

TOTAL LENGHT = 11 MILES

TOTAL TIME = 3 HOURS AND 8 MINS

FULL STRETCH OUT AFTERWARDS

AFTERNOON EXERCISE (WEIGHTS ON MY OWN)

Warm up with 5 x light resistance band shoulder dislocations

Warm up with the bar for 8 reps

BENCH PRESS

SET 1

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

65KG = 5 REPS

NOTES = I was spotted on the last 3 sets, Still got all the reps my self.

OVERHEAD PRESS (STRICT)

Just did two sets of 5 reps with the bar on these.

PRESS UPS

10 reps

9 reps

8 reps

FULL UPPER BODY STRETCH TO COOL DOWN

*
DIET
*

*
September 18, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


3,014

300g

101g

217g

121mg

1,270mg

84g

27g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Nando's - Peri-Peri Rub: Medium, 5 gram

15

3g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 62.5 g

219

49g

1g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Dinner

 
Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 300 g

372

0g

13g

62g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 80 g

136

26g

1g

4g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

Irish on the Vine Tesco - Tomatoes, 9 tomato 80 g

144

23g

2g

5g

0mg

56mg

23g

7g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 150 g

255

50g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g

Longley Farm - Cottage Cheese (Natural), 150 g

156

3g

9g

15g

0mg

473mg

3g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Protein Dynamix - WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (banana smoothie), 40 gram

144

0g

0g

35g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 19/09/2017 = REST DAY

Full rest day today. I am going to up my calories from now on to 2800, this is because 3000 calories is too much. Should I feel more recover is needed I will up the cals by another 100.

Tomos I will be with my PT again for cardio, Thursday I will be training squats and Friday or Saturday I will train deadlift.

*
DIET
*

Stuck to diet today at 2800 calories.

*
September 19, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,817

257g

106g

214g

158mg

1,249mg

115g

25g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g

Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Protein Dynamix - WHEY PROTEIN ISOLATE (banana smoothie), 25 gram

90

0g

0g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 10 gram

90

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 130 g

221

43g

2g

7g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g


Dinner

 
Tesco - New Potatoes, 150 g

111

24g

0g

3g

0mg

0mg

2g

4g

Co Op - Ready to Cook Hunters Chicken, 1 container (404 gs ea.)

552

26g

22g

64g

0mg

2mg

22g

2g

Longley Farm - Cottage Cheese (Natural), 50 g

52

1g

3g

5g

0mg

158mg

1g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Generic - Medium Satsuma, 3 satsuma

135

34g

1g

2g

0mg

6mg

27g

5g

Protein Shake
 

Protein Dynamix - Strawberry Milkshake Isolate, 20 g


72

0g

0g

18g

0mg

160mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 100 ml

65

5g

4g

3g

0mg

100mg

5g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*
WEDNESDAY 20/09/2017 = CARDIO WITH MY PT
*

Really tired today. Struggle with energy on my workout a bit. This is because of work, Looking forward to my normal hours again.

I have always really struggle with hip mobility and flexibility, Partiality on the left side of my body. So I have always got to remember to stretch and foam roll more.

I always stretch on my workout days. Just got to start foam rolling on them days as well. Plus most other days when not working out doing the following as well.

EXERCISE = 1 hour of technique work on the pads and shadow boxing.

Plus a lot of hip stretching and mobility work and normal stretching.

*
DIET
*

Bit all over the place today and I will be having a cheat meal for dinner. Not too bother at min about cheat meals. Just find that it changes the nor from time to time. Will rein them inn after today and try and have a good full week following the diet.

Got some whey from JCB, to replace the whey protein that I am nearly running out of. I like to try deferent brands, Rather than staying with just the one.

*
September 20, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,352

248g

87g

142g

344mg

1,090mg

68g

10g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g

Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 125 g

438

97g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Egg - Large Egg - Generic, 1 egg

78

0g

5g

8g

186mg

71mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Co op Trail Mix - Trail mix, 50 g

214

24g

11g

3g

0mg

0mg

24g

0g

Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

How come your not doing much assistance work mate?


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> How come your not doing much assistance work mate?


 Hi Mate

Just trying to progress as much as I can on the main lifts first by adding weight and learning them. When I have been a the club for a couple more weeks I will go on to a program. Done by the coach at the club and then I will being doing assistance work.

Should I hit a sticking point before then I will start adding assistance work in with the main lifts.

Thanks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

nattygoat said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Just trying to progress as much as I can on the main lifts first by adding weight and learning them. When I have been a the club for a couple more weeks I will go on to a program. Done by the coach at the club and then I will being doing assistance work.
> 
> ...


 I think it would benefit you greatly to be doing assistance stuff from the get go to build the muscles up mate perhaps have a word with the coach and see what he thinks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> I think it would benefit you greatly to be doing assistance stuff from the get go to build the muscles up mate perhaps have a word with the coach and see what he thinks


 Can see where you are coming from mate. Will have a word this Friday when I train deadlifts.

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Next time you want to buy whey check out the online bulk suppliers like Bulk Powders (my preference) or My Protein. They're much cheaper than high street shops. Just don't pay full price as they have 'offers' literally every few days. With BP the best is usually 30% off.

Look at dynamic stretches pre-workout rather than static - they're better from a performance point of view.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Next time you want to buy whey check out the online bulk suppliers like Bulk Powders (my preference) or My Protein. They're much cheaper than high street shops. Just don't pay full price as they have 'offers' literally every few days. With BP the best is usually 30% off.
> 
> Look at dynamic stretches pre-workout rather than static - they're better from a performance point of view.


 Hi Mate

Will buy off bulk powders next time, my reason to go with JCB was the fact that I got 15% OFF from a ad on here and you can choice 3 flavors. Instead of just buying one lot. Although saying that and just having a look at bulk I could of got 4 flavours for cheaper. WE LIVE AND LEARN. LOL

Thanks for advise about dynamic stretching will look into it.


----------



## ImmenselyASD (Sep 10, 2017)

Will be watching with interest and wish you luck with your goals.

Personally I think this type of routine is quite generic and not individualized, but I guess it will build a decent strength base for more advanced methods I hope this strength coach implements in the future.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

ImmenselyASD said:


> Will be watching with interest and wish you luck with your goals.
> 
> Personally I think this type of routine is quite generic and not individualized, but I guess it will build a decent strength base for more advanced methods I hope this strength coach implements in the future.


 Thanks for support mate


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 21/09/2017 = SQUATS

Fell good to day on the squats, please with the way they went. The next time I do squats will be with my coach again so he can check form. Looking forward to deadlifts tomos and will see about doing some barbell rows before hand.

EXERCISE

WARM UP

Walk 10mins from work to gym and got bloody soak through.

Hip band left side walk x 32 steps

Hip band right side walk x 32 steps

Hip band forward and backward walk x 16 steps

hip band squats holding 5kg plate x 10 reps

Resistance band overhead squats x 10 reps

Bar x 10 squats

SQUATS

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

80KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

80KG = 5 REPS

30 SECOND STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES TO COOL DOWN

*

*

*
DIET
*

NO CHEAT MEALS TO REPORT.

*
September 21, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,804

242g

107g

214g

158mg

1,234mg

103g

35g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g

Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 30 g

113

1g

1g

24g

0mg

27mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 152 gram

252

1g

8g

44g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 5 gram

45

0g

5g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Redmere Farms Sweet Potatoes (Mw), 200 g

196

43g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

11g

5g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Broccoli, 100 g

38

2g

1g

4g

0mg

33mg

2g

3g

Tesco - British Carrots, 150 g

63

12g

0g

1g

0mg

59mg

11g

4g

Tesco - Baby Broad Beans (Frozen), 100 gram (cooked)

97

12g

1g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

7g


Snacks (1)

 
JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Generic - Medium Satsuma, 3 satsuma

135

34g

1g

2g

0mg

6mg

27g

5g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 30 g

113

1g

1g

24g

0mg

27mg

0g

0g


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

nattygoat said:


> THURSDAY 21/09/2017 = SQUATS
> 
> Fell good to day on the squats, please with the way they went. The next time I do squats will be with my coach again so he can check form. Looking forward to deadlifts tomos and will see about doing some barbell rows before hand.
> 
> ...


 Do the rows after deadlifts if you decide to do them, you also might want to question why you deadlift the day after squats that makes very little sense


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Do the rows after deadlifts if you decide to do them, you also might want to question why you deadlift the day after squats that makes very little sense


 Hi Mate

Reasons why I squatted yesterday.

1) Wanted to get 2 days rest in at the weekend. (Saturday and Sunday)

2) different paten at work.

3) Still need to be coach on the deadlifts and this is the only day I am able to see him this week.

Next week Rota will be as follows.

Morning

Monday = Cardio with PT (2 hours)

Afternoon

= Bench Press

Tuesday = REST DAY

Wednesday = Squats

Thursday = REST DAY

Friday = Cardio with PT (1 hour)

Saturday = Deadlifts Poss on my OWN

Sunday = REST DAY

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS 22/09/2017

Asked my coach some questions today.

1) Asserory lifts.

On this he said that i should just focus on the main lifts and keep adding weight to the bar each week. This is becuase I am doing 2 days cardio and 3 days weight. So he does not want me to burn out, so to speak. My PT has said the following to me as well. (I will still add in push ups and pull ups with bands)

2) Creatine

I am going to start taking the above from today and I Have looked into it and i know it aint no magic powder. Also i have never touch creatine before.

3)

My Routine for this week is as follows from the post above and i will keep posting what days i workout at the end of each week.

Also the club is having a PB DAY on the 28th Ocotober, So this is when i will find out my one rep maxs and then i can go on a solid program. It gives me something to work towards.

OVERALL: I am happy with my progress and no it will take time to ajust to both the 5 days exercise and other commitments in life.

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 22/09/2017 = DEADLIFTS

Today went well, still got more in me for deadlifts. Just got to remember to remain tight throughout the lift.

Will be training deads on my own next Saturday and be getting coached on the squats on Wednesday.

Sunday I will post up my weight and body fat again.

I will post my rota again below for ease of reading.

Morning

Monday = Cardio with PT (2 hours)

Afternoon

= Bench Press

Tuesday = REST DAY

Wednesday = Squats

Thursday = REST DAY

Friday = Cardio with PT (1 hour)

Saturday = Deadlifts (ON MY OWN AT 100KG AGAIN)

Sunday = REST DAY

EXERCISE

WARM UP

Hip band left side walk x 32 steps

hip band right side walk x 32 steps

Resistance band overhead squats x 10 reps

DEADLIFTS

SET 1

40KG = 8 REPS (TO WARM UP)

SET 2

60KG = 4 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 3 REPS

SET 4

100KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

100KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

100KG = 5 REPS

36KG Resistance band pull ups x 4 reps

QUICK STRETCH AFTER TO COOL DOWN.

*
DIET
*

STUCK TOO IT

*
September 22, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,792

240g

108g

215g

153mg

1,516mg

101g

15g


Breakfast

 
JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Generic - Onion, White, 1 medium (2-1/2" dia)

44

10g

0g

1g

0mg

4mg

5g

2g

Garlic - Each, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 110 gram

190

36g

1g

7g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 76 gram

126

0g

4g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 75 gram

129

25g

1g

5g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

Tesco - Frozen Mixed Fruit (500g Pack), 80 g

33

6g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco Resealable Cashew Nuts - cashew nuts tesco Resealable , 30 gram

175

8g

13g

5g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Generic - Medium Satsuma, 2 satsuma

90

22g

1g

1g

0mg

4mg

18g

3g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 23/09/2017 = REST DAY

TIRED today again after 3 days exercise. Although I am going to miss the weights until Monday. Need the two days rest tho, for recovery.

*
DIET
*

STUCK AT IT.

*
September 23, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,812

240g

113g

202g

160mg

1,352mg

106g

21g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Generic - Onion, White, 1 medium (2-1/2" dia)

44

10g

0g

1g

0mg

4mg

5g

2g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 76 gram

126

0g

4g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 200 gram

345

66g

2g

13g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 80 grams

158

2g

16g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Green & Black's - Organic - Dark Chocolate 85% Cocoa, 25 g

158

6g

13g

2g

2mg

13mg

3g

3g


Snacks (2)

 
Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Jaffa Sweet Easy Peeler, 4 typical clementine (80g)

66

14g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

14g

2g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 24/09/2017 = EXTRA REST DAY

STATS FROM 11/09/2017

WEIGHT = 93.5

FAT = 28.4%

STATS FROM TODAY

WEIGHT = 93.3KG

FAT = 28.1%

Not a big chance in weight/fat after 2 weeks, although I am still happy and my energy levels are still good. Plus I have noticed that I am toning up more.

*
DIET
*

Had a couple of lamb burgers for lunch and cake. I have not counted them in. So my calories and macros are still above what they need to be.

*
September 24, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,124

200g

81g

145g

7mg

1,489mg

86g

14g

Breakfast
 
Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Jaffa Sweet Easy Peeler, 4 typical clementine (80g)

66

14g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

14g

2g

Heck - Chicken Italian Sausages, 5 Chipolatas

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - Cranberry Juice Drink (correct Jan17), 200 ml

40

9g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

8g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - 12 Lamb Meatballs, 6 balls

330

7g

22g

26g

0mg

800mg

2g

1g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Generic - Onion, White, 1 medium (2-1/2" dia)

44

10g

0g

1g

0mg

4mg

5g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Green & Black's - Organic - Dark Chocolate 85% Cocoa, 30 g

189

7g

16g

3g

2mg

16mg

4g

3g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

UPDATE ABOUT WEIGHT/FAT 25/09/2017

I am currently using a set of scales that measure everything.

These are my stats from that set of scales

(I KNOW I POSTED THEM YESTERDAY)

STATS FROM 11/09/2017

WEIGHT = 93.5

FAT = 28.4%

STATS FROM TODAY

WEIGHT = 93.3KG

FAT = 28.1%

Saw my PT today he checked my weight on his scales and hand held monitor for fat.

I have always eaten, when it I see him for my weight in and it is always around the same time.

These are the results, These results are off the top of my head as I can not remember the exacted figures. I will change them to be right.

WEIGHT = 95.8

FAT = 29.1%

I know I am probs looking too much into it and should not be too bothered about it. But I am going to take my weight tomos at the same time when I have eaten. I don't mind about my weight. But I do want to get my FAT% Down as much as poss.

I have only been taking creatine 4 days, at 5 grams a day. I do put on weight really easy tho. My PT has said for me to drop my cals down to 2600. Which I will do today. I am adjusting to the exercise more better now then before. Should I need to up my cals I will.

Also and I know I may not be right. But does Weight bearing exercise helps increase weight as well to a degree.

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 25/09/2017 = MORNING CARDIO & AFTERNOON BENCH SESSION

KNACKERED after today, It has been a really good day tho.

*EXERCISE / MORNING CARDIO *

Warm up with shadow boxing for 3 mins

Warm up by jogging on the spot for and moving about for another 3 mins

BOXING

100 X left jab punches

100 X Right straight punches

100 X Left & Right punches

100 X Right hooks

100 X Left hooks

100 X Right Upper cuts

100 X Left upper cuts

CIRCUIT

45 SECONDS Battle Ropes

45 SECONDS 14KG Kettlebell Squat and Press

45 SECONDS 7KG Slam balls throws

45 SECONDS 4KG Kettlebell Half get ups

*REPEAT ANOTHER 3 TIMES*

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECONDS OF STRETCHING ON ALL MUSCLES

*EXERCISE / BENCH PRESS*

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 5

Warm up with shoulder swings, back, forward and side x 30

Warm up with the bar for 2 sets of 10 reps

WARM UP SETS

SET 1 & 2

40KG =5 REPS

SET 3

60kg = 3 SETS

WORKING SETS (SPOTTED)

SET 4

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 2 REPS

SET 6

70KG = 3 REPS

COOL DOWN WITH STRETCH ON UPPER BODY

NOTES ON BENCH PRESS: The first set was good for me got all the reps, Second set like a noob I unrack the bar, instead of letting the spotted unracking it and my mind set was not there and the third set was a improvement becus I got 1 extra rep.

*
DIET
*

DROPPED IT DOWN TO 2600 CALS AND STUCK TOO IT.

*
September 25, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,599

234g

102g

185g

409mg

1,991mg

64g


18g


Breakfast
 
Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 200 gram

125

7g

7g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 50 g

182

35g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - fruit mix (frozen), 160 gram

88

15g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

9g

6g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Hecks - Chicken Italia Meatbalks, 6 meatballls

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

3mg

0g

0g

Generic - Onion, White, 1 medium (2-1/2" dia)

44

10g

0g

1g

0mg

4mg

5g

2g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - Cranberry Juice Drink (correct Jan17), 300 ml

60

13g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

13g

0g


Dinner

 
Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - 12 Lamb Meatballs, 6 balls

330

7g

22g

26g

0mg

800mg

2g

1g

Egg - Large Egg - Generic, 2 egg

156

1g

11g

15g

372mg

142mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 50 gram

86

16g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nattygoat said:


> Saw my PT today he checked my weight on his scales and hand held monitor for fat.


 What type of device is the PT using to estimate body fat percentage? Is it calipers that measure skinfold thickness or something that measures electrical impedance?


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> What type of device is the PT using to estimate body fat percentage? Is it calipers that measure skinfold thickness or something that measures electrical impedance?


 Hi mate

It is a omron handheld divce. Looks like a gaming controler.

My scales is a yunmai smart scales.

Both work off sending a current through your body.

I know things to do with fat measurement are a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nattygoat said:


> Hi mate
> 
> It is a omron handheld divce. Looks like a gaming controler.


 This sort of thing?










That an electrical impedance based device. These are not very reliable and I would place very little value on the measurements, in that I wouldn't even be confident that your body fat has definitely increased.

Here's some discussion about this sort of measurement:

https://weightology.net/the-pitfalls-of-bodyfat-measurement-part-4-bioelectrical-impedance-bia/

If you actively want to lose body fat then you need to eat fewer calories than you use. You'll likely find your strength gains slow if you do this though.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> This sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for reply and link will have a read.

Yes that is it in the picture.

My basal metabolic rate is around 1900 Calories. So I am on a 700 calorie surplus at the min at 2600 calories. With me doing 5 days exercises I need the cals for recovery.

I think I am best just to focus on getting my strength up on the lifts, Until the PB day at my club and not worry about my weight/fat. Then revaluate when I am on a program

I am not going to weight myself again today. Just going to do it at the end of each week on Sunday.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

For the record you don't know what your BMR is. Any calculated value is extremely approximate, and it's your total daily energy expenditure (TDEE) that really matters anyway. Just mentioning this so you don't treat the figure you have in mind as a hard fact.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> For the record you don't know what your BMR is. Any calculated value is extremely approximate, and it's your total daily energy expenditure (TDEE) that really matters anyway. Just mentioning this so you don't treat the figure you have in mind as a hard fact.


 Thanks mate for info

To be honest I did work it all out at one point I got my BMR (Which is approx) and I then X that by my (TDEE). JUST FORGOT TOADD THAT ABOVE. So I am eating for light exercise. (2534 cals)

In order for me to be eating for moderate exercise I would need. (2857 cals) Which from the website below would be my maintenance calories.

I am actually eating less food and am therefore I am around 250cals lower.

Just found the following website to help me re work it out.

https://tdeecalculator.net/

I know to take everything with a pinch of salt and not be drawn inn.

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 26/09/2017 = SQUATS

Change of plan today and for the rest of the week. Here is a revised rota for this week.

MONDAY = Cardio and Bench

TUESDAY = Squats

WEDNESDAY = REST DAY

THURSDAY = Deadlifts

FRIDAY = Cardio

SATURDAY = REST DAY

SUNDAY = REST DAY

Sorry if I am confusing people on here. The reason for rota change is because I want to be coached on my deadlifts again, to make sure I am doing it right.

EXERCISE = SQUATS

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 48 steps

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 48 steps

Warm up with hip band 10KG Squats x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band overhead squats x 10 reps

Warm up with the bar for 2 sets of 10 reps

WARM UP SETS

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2 & 3

60KG = 3 REPS

SET 4

80KG = 3 REPS

SET 5

80KG = 2 REPS

SET 6

85KG = 1 REP

WORKING SETS

SET 7

90KG =5 REPS

SET 8

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 9

90KG = 5 REPS

RACK WALK OUT WITH WEIGHT TO BUILD CONFIDENCE

100KG FOR 5 SECONDS

110KG FOR 5 SECONDS

115KG FOR 5 SECONDS

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES.

OVERALL: Really enjoyed today 90KG on the squats fell light and I have got more in the tank. My coach said that my technique is good on them. The only thing that I am doing is going too deep sometimes.

*
DIET
*

STUCK TOO IT

*
September 26, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,599

227g

100g

192g

426mg

1,596mg

86g

24g

Breakfast
 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Cranberry Juice Drink (correct Jan17), 200 ml

40

9g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

8g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 150 g

186

0g

7g

31g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Generic - Onion, White, 1 medium (2-1/2" dia)

44

10g

0g

1g

0mg

4mg

5g

2g

Garlic - Garlic, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g


Dinner

 
Tesco - 12 Lamb Meatballs, 6 balls

330

7g

22g

26g

0mg

800mg

2g

1g

Garlic - Each, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 100 gram

172

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Eggs - Hard Boiled - Large, 2 egg

156

1g

11g

13g

424mg

124mg

1g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Green & Black's - Organic - Dark Chocolate 85% Cocoa, 25 g

158

6g

13g

2g

2mg

13mg

3g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Jaffa Sweet Easy Peeler, 4 typical clementine (80g)

66

14g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

14g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 27/09/2017 = REST DAY

I Have good days and bad days with hunger levels, hence why I did not have a really good breakfast Today.

Having a cheat meal for dinner today and am looking forward to deadlifts tomos.

*
DIET
*

*
September 27, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


1,940

182g

80g

120g

212mg

820mg

93g

24g

Breakfast
 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Cranberry Juice Drink (correct Jan17), 200 ml

40

9g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

8g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

Garlic - Garlic, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 150 g

186

0g

7g

31g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 80 grams

158

2g

16g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g


Snacks (1)

 
Eggs - Hard Boiled - Large, 1 egg

78

1g

5g

6g

212mg

62mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Jaffa Sweet Easy Peeler, 6 typical clementine (80g)

99

21g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

21g

3g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - fruit mix (frozen), 100 gram

55

10g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

4g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 30 g

188

4g

15g

8g

0mg

120mg

2g

1g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 28/09/2017 = DEADLIFTS

Long ass day today, Really tired now and Pleased with what I have done.

EXERCISE

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 48 steps

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 48 steps

Warm up with hip band 10KG Squats x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band overhead squats x 10 reps

WARM UP SETS

SET 1 & 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG =3 REPS

SET 5

80KG = 4 REPS

SET 6

105KG = 3 REPS

WORKING SETS

SET 7

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 8

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 9

110KG = 5 REPS

PULL UPS WITH 36KG RESISTANCE BAND

AIMING FOR 10 REPS OVER 3 SETS

SET 1 = 4 REPS

SET 2 = 3 AND 1/2 REPS

SET 3 = 2 AND 1/2 REPS

OVERALL: I still need coaching on the deadlifts, because on the way down I tend roll my back. When I should be remaining tight through out the lift AND keeping my chest up. On the way up in the deadlift I nice n strong. The weight felt light but getting heavier if that makes sense today. Still more there THO.

I WILL TRY AND GET A VIDEO UPLOADED. ON ONE OF MY LIFTS.

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES

*
DIET
*

STUCK AT IT

*
September 28, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


2,554

228g

93g

206g

0mg

785mg

81g

21g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - fruit mix (frozen), 100 gram

55

10g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

4g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g

Protein Dynamix - Oat Powder, 25 g

91

17g

2g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Lunch

 
the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 80 grams

158

2g

16g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Garlic - Garlic, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 200 g

248

0g

9g

42g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 76 gram

126

0g

4g

22g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Coop - Chimichurri Blackened Chicken Pizza, 1 Pizza

501

66g

14g

25g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Snacks (1)
 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Easy to Peel Satsuma, 3 easy peeler (45g)

48

14g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

14g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g

Protein Shake
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 9/09/2017 = BENCH PRESS

*Change of plan for today and the next TWO days will be REST DAYS.*

*PLUS I am going to incorporate the bench press into my rota two times a week from now on. This is because it is my sticking point at the min.*

EXERCISE

Warm up by swinging arms, back ward, forward and side to side 30 times

Warm up with shoulder resistance band dislocations x 5

Warm up with the bar for 20 reps

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS (SPOTTED)*

SET 4

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

70KG = 5 REPS

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECOND STRETCH

*NOTES: Very pleased that I got all the reps this time on the bench at 70KG. Although I have still got a lot to work on my bar path, this is because I don't bring the bar up in a straight line and I struggle a bit with lock out as well near the top.*

*I am going to be sticking with 70KG for the next two sessions in order for me to improve the bar path and become stronger because I still struggle with getting the reps inn. *

*Also like I have said above I am going to incorporate the bench press in to my rota two times per week. From now on, Although I may just do it once per week. When my weeks are too busy.*

*
DIET
*

Had a subway for lunch which I have added in.

*
September 29, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,639

231g

99g

200g

102mg

3,266mg

73g


23g


Breakfast
 
Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Subway - 12 Inch Itl Bmt, 1 footlong

650

87g

18g

32g

60mg

2,190mg

15g

4g


Dinner

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 152 gram

252

1g

8g

44g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Garlic - Garlic, 1 clove

5

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 80 g

59

13g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g


Snacks (1)

 
Skyr Simply Natural Yoghurt - Natural Yoghurt, 200 g

130

8g

0g

22g

0mg

112mg

8g

0g

Tesco - Flax Seed, 15 g

77

0g

6g

3g

0mg

24mg

0g

4g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 5 gram

45

0g

5g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 30/09/2017 = REST DAY

Not reporting the diet today, this because I just needed a break from it.

Tomos I will get back on it asap and will post up my weight and fat. Plus ROTA for next week. (Not set in stone)

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 01/10/2017 = WEIGHT INN (WIL ADD DIET LATER)

OK just took my weight/fat again, going to start this over from today and do every Sunday. My PT is taking my measurements once a month.

My weight = 94.9KG

My Fat =28.4%

These reading where done off my scales at home, After I had eaten and at 9am.

I am not going to look into the fat too much. Because I need the cals at min. Just more interested in keeping my strength up.

ALSO I realised that I had not been clear enough on what supplements I am taking, so here is what I am taking.

1) Creatine = 5 grams / every day in the morning

2) multi-vit = 1 a day in morning

3) Omega 3 = 1morning and 1 at night

4) Whey = To make up protein intake

THESE ARE SUPPLEMENTS I TAKE ONLY ON TRAINING DAYS

1) JBC intra workout Amino Pro 2.0

2) Glutamine = 10 grams after training

I am thinking of adding vit-d3 to the list as well now that it is getting, darker and colder.

TAHNKS


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nattygoat said:


> I am thinking of adding vit-d3 to the list as well now that it is getting, darker and colder.


 I'd suggest one of these a day, which are a sensible dose and cheap:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Costco-Kirkland-Signature-Vitamin-Capsules/dp/B002RL8FE8/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1506846915&sr=8-1&keywords=kirkland+d3



nattygoat said:


> THESE ARE SUPPLEMENTS I TAKE ONLY ON TRAINING DAYS
> 
> 1) JBC intra workout Amino Pro 2.0
> 
> 2) Glutamine = 10 grams after training


 I would save your money and stop buying both of these though.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd suggest one of these a day, which are a sensible dose and cheap:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Costco-Kirkland-Signature-Vitamin-Capsules/dp/B002RL8FE8/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1506846915&sr=8-1&keywords=kirkland+d3
> 
> I would save your money and stop buying both of these though.


 Hi mate

Thanks for advise and link.

Nearly ran out of glutamine so once it has gone. I wont be replacing it.

On the amino side again just thought I would try it for a change because I used to be into walking long distances. Once it is gone I wont be buying any more tho.

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nattygoat said:


> On the amino side again just thought I would try it for a change because I used to be into walking long distances. Once it is gone I wont be buying any more tho.


 Essentially there isn't good evidence to support BCAAs doing anything useful. If you really wanted an intra-workout then EAAs would be what to use, but if you've had protein before I wouldn't bother.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Essentially there isn't good evidence to support BCAAs doing anything useful. If you really wanted an intra-workout then EAAs would be what to use, but if you've had protein before I wouldn't bother.


 I wont bother with them again mate, once I have run out. I sometimes train in the morning and go fasted with just whey and carbs from a banana.

I have become wiser to the supplement industries. Over time LOL.

ON a second note

would you recommend chia powder or flax seed powder? My reason behind getting them or just one is to use them in my smoothie.

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nattygoat said:


> I sometimes train in the morning and go fasted with just whey and carbs from a banana.


 That's not fasted  . Having at least some protein pre-workout is a good idea though, and the banana too if it helps you.



> would you recommend chia powder or flax seed powder? My reason behind getting them or just one is to use them in my smoothie.


 Probably flax, although I think you missed some words out of your second question there so I'm not totally sure what you're asking in relation to? Ground flax is what I eat, in porridge.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks once again Ultrasonic

Did not realised that I put fasted in. I fine that the banana helps because I have always eaten some form of carbs for breakfast.

Was just thinking of the health benefits about chia and flax powder. So I can make the smoothie a bit deferent and I was not going to use both in a smoothie. The video has helped me.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 01/10/2017 = REST DAY

Forgot to add my diet from yesterday so here it is.

*
DIET
*

Back on track now

*
October 1, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,680

221g

99g

195g

211mg

1,198mg

62g


27g


Breakfast
 
tesco finest pork chipolatas - chipolatas , 6 sausages

513

2g

41g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 150 g Cooked

165

0g

2g

35g

87mg

98mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 100 g

170

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 150 g Cooked

165

0g

2g

35g

87mg

98mg

0g

0g

Tesco - White Potatoes, 300 g

246

52g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

2g

5g

Tesco - Broccoli, 100 g

38

2g

1g

4g

0mg

33mg

2g

3g

Tesco - Frozen Peas (100g), 100 g

81

0g

1g

0g

0mg

0mg

3g

0g

Tesco - British Carrots, 150 g

63

12g

0g

1g

0mg

59mg

11g

4g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 50 ml

33

2g

2g

2g

0mg

50mg

2g

0g

Tesco - British Unsalted Butter, 15 g

112

0g

12g

0g

0mg

15mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 02/10/2017 = MORNING CARDIO WITH PT & AFTERNOON WEIGHTS

Pleased with what I have done today.

MORNING CARDIO = 2 HOUR SESSION

4 mile run

TRX work

shadow boxing and sparring

*20 POWER PUNCHES ON EACH OF THE FOLLLOWING*

Left Jab

Right Straight

Left Hook

Right Hook

Left Upper Cut

Right Upper Cut

30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES

AFTERNOON WEIGHTS

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 40 steps

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 40 steps

Warm up with hip band 10KG squats x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 8 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 15 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1 & 2

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

80KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

80KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS (POWER CAGE)*

SET 7

90KG = 2 REPS

SET 8

90KG = 2 REPS LOSE FOCUS AND COULD NOT GET OUT THE HOLE. THEN I FINISHED THE LAST 3 REPS AFTER RACKING BAR AGAIN.

SET 9

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 10

95KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = REPS

SET 4

60KG =3 REPS

*WORKING SETS (SPOTTED)*

SET 5

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

65KG = 5 REPS

*OVER HEAD PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SETS 1, 2 & 3

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

25KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 4

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

30KG = 5 REPS

30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES

*
DIET
*

STUCK TOO IT

*
October 2, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,612

240g

97g

188g

5mg

221mg

66g


17g


Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Co op Trail Mix - Trail mix, 50 g

214

24g

11g

3g

0mg

0mg

24g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g


Lunch

 
tesco finest pork chipolatas - chipolatas , 6 sausages

513

2g

41g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g


Dinner

 
Nando's - Peri-Peri Rub: Medium, 5 gram

15

3g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 190 gram

315

1g

11g

55g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 190 g

323

63g

2g

11g

0mg

0mg

1g

4g


 Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Skyr Simply Natural Yoghurt - Natural Yoghurt, 200 g

130

8g

0g

22g

0mg

112mg

8g

0g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 03/10/2017 = REST DAY

So I am no longer going to add a weeks worth of rota, seeing as I update every day I will post the rota for the next day. This will make it much clearer and easy to follow. Because I chopping and changing what I do every week. Which is good because my body has to do the guessing, instead of knowing when and what I am doing.

As for today I thought that I would have more doms, But I don't so I am adjusting to the exercise nicely now and I am feeling better for it as well.

Also got a package today from strength shop consisting of the following

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps/strength-shop-thor-package.html

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing-footwear/footwear/strength-shop-coyotes-weightlifting-shoes-white-black.html

Bought the shoes for squatting, because I do them bare foot at min, my right foot is half size bigger and it pronates in on it self. So bought them for support.

*WILL UPDATE AFTER 3 WEEKS OF USE ON THE ABOVE TWO, AS TO HOW I AM GETTING ON WITH THEM *

*ROTA FOR WEDNESDAY = WEIGHT LIFTING, SQUATS, DEADLIFTS AND SOME BENCH WORK*

*
DIET
*

Having a cheat meal for, which is kind of healthy. I have left it out. Other then that stuck too diet

*
October 3, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


1,913

198g

57g

153g

0mg

590mg

55g

18g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 50 ml

33

2g

2g

2g

0mg

50mg

2g

0g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 50 g

188

30g

4g

6g

0mg

5mg

1g

4g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 30 g

188

4g

15g

8g

0mg

120mg

2g

1g

Skyr Simply Natural Yoghurt - Natural Yoghurt, 130 g

85

5g

0g

14g

0mg

73mg

5g

0g


Lunch

 
Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 190 gram

315

1g

11g

55g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Easy to Peel Satsuma, 3 easy peeler (45g)

48

14g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

14g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 04/10/2017 = SQUATS AND DEADLIFTS

TOMORROW WILL BE A REST DAY.

Had a crap sleep last night, Was awake by 2:30AM and struggled to get back to sleep.

Other then that every thing else went well.

Decided not to do bench press and instead I did dips.

Decided to try out my new squat shoes today and bed them in a bit, Only went up to 70KG. Plus knee sleeves

Deadlifts I stay at 110KG again to get technique dialled inn.

EXERCISE

Warm up with hip band left side walk 60 steps

Warm up with hip band right side walk 60 steps

Warm up with hip band 10KG squats x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 8 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 15 reps

*SQUATS (IN THE POWER CAGE)*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 4

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

70KG = 5 REPS

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

90KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 5

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

110KG = 5 REPS

*PULL UPS (AIMING FOR 3 SETS OF 10 REPS)*

(WITH 36KG RESISTANCE BAND)

SET 1 = 5 REPS IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP

SET 2 = 4 REPS

SET 3 = 2 AND 1/2 REPS

*DIPS (AIMING FOR 3 SETS OF 10 REPS)*

SET 1 = 3 AND 1/2 REPS

SET 2 = 4 REPS (GOT MORE USED TO THEM)

SET 3 = 4 REPS

30 SECOND STRETCH ON EVERY MUSCLE TO FINISH.

OVERALL: The squats shoes defo helped, I felt more stable and had more bounce to get out of the hole. Deadlifts felt really heavy and it was for technique. Still I lot more in the tank.

*
DIET
*

When to crap, had a full one of Tesco finest pizza and dough balls = not good.

Added them in tho.

*
October 4, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


3,221

318g

116g

217g

41mg

1,953mg

80g

18g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 2 Fruit (133g)

142

31g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

31g

5g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g


Lunch

 
the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 165 g

25

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 55 g

228

1g

19g

13g

41mg

465mg

2g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 150 g

255

50g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Pizza Express Shop - Dough Balls With Garlic Butter Dip, 4 dough balls and dip

191

26g

7g

5g

0mg

770mg

2g

1g

Tesco - Wood fired garlic kin prawn pizza, 1 container (460 grams)

1,028

126g

35g

48g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 05/10/2017 = REST DAY

Had a lot better nights kip and feel better for it, I will be running at 7am tomos and then work.

Really good DOMS today, I put it down to the dips and not being fully conditioned to the deadlifts. Which are just plain taxing and I am only lifting 110KG LOL.

*TOMORROW WILL BE CARDIO FOR 1 HOUR WITH PT.*

*
DIET
*

Went to crap in morning ran out of foods and had a busy day. Manage to save it tho and stuck too it.

*
October 5, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,665

233g

101g

194g

10mg

2,444mg

112g

22g

Breakfast
 
Co op Trail Mix - Trail mix, 50 g

214

24g

11g

3g

0mg

0mg

24g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 2 mug

98

15g

3g

3g

10mg

54mg

13g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
Asda - Wholemeal Wrap, 1 Wrap

207

30g

5g

7g

0mg

0mg

3g

6g

Asda - Cottage Cheese 300g, 50 grams

53

2g

3g

5g

0mg

250mg

2g

0g

Asda - Extra Tasty Whole Chicken, 250 g (Cooked)_

450

2g

21g

64g

0mg

1,250mg

1g

1g


Dinner

 
Asda - Cottage Cheese 300g, 50 grams

53

2g

3g

5g

0mg

250mg

2g

0g

Asda - Wholemeal Wrap, 1 Wrap

207

30g

5g

7g

0mg

0mg

3g

6g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Hecks - Chicken Italia Meatbalks, 6 meatballls

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

3mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 10 gram

90

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Arla - Skyr Yoghurt With Honey, 225 g

170

19g

0g

21g

0mg

300mg

17g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Protein Shake
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 06/10/2017 = CARDIO/PT (1 HOUR)

*TOMORROW WILL BE SQUATS, PULL UPS AND DIPS.*

EXERCISE

2.5 mile run averaging 10:30mins per mile.

Some lunges and overhead press work with 10KG sand bag.

Quick stretch to finish

*

*

*
DIET
*

Had fish and chips as a cheat meal, have not added it in and other than that the rest was clean calories.

*
October 6, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


1,810

176g

57g

141g

179mg

722mg

77g

20g

Breakfast
 
Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 300 g Cooked

330

0g

4g

69g

174mg

196mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 100 g

170

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 70 g

350

23g

21g

16g

0mg

80mg

14g

4g


Protein Shake

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 07/10/2017 = *SQUATS, PULL UPS AND DIPS*

*TOMORROW WILL BE A REST DAY AND WEIGHT INN AGAIN.*

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with hip band left side steps x 45

Warm up with hip band right side steps x 45

Warm up with hip band 10KG plate hold squats x 10

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 8 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

70KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 4

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

90KG = 5 REPS

*PULL UPS*

*WITH 36KG RESISTANCE BAND*

SET 1 = 6 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY ONE REP)

SET 2 = 4 REPS

SET 3 = 3 & 1/2 REPS

*DIPS *

SET 1 = 5 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP)

SET 2 = 5 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP)

SET 3 = 4 REPS

30 STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES TO COOL DOWN.

OVERALL: The squats I kept at the same weight as last time, this was to bed my shoes in and focus on technique. They felt heavy after yesterday run.

The Pull ups / Dips, I am really happy with and will be doing them twice a week from now on.

*
DIET
*

Stuck too it

*
October 7, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,593

194g

113g

197g

37mg

1,183mg

58g

17g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 65 g

111

21g

1g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Heck - Chicken Italian Sausages, 5 Chipolatas

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g


Dinner

 
Co Op Truly Irresistable - 2 Hereford Beef Burgers, 170 g

415

5g

30g

30g

0mg

1mg

2g

1g

Coop Cheese - Cheese, 2 slice

126

1g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 40 gram

100

18g

1g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

 27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 08/10/2017 = WEIGH INN

*WILL POST DIET AND ROTA FOR TOMOS LATER TODAY.*

MY STATS FROM SUNDAY 01/10/2017

My weight = 94.9KG

My Fat =28.4%

MY STATS FROM TODAY

My weight = 95KG

My Fat = 30%

OVERALL: Not going to look into the fat too much, Feel loads better from the exercise and have noticed that my traps and shoulders are growing quite well. Also my chest is getting better as well.

I Seem to be hovering around 95KG at min, again not too bother about.

Went I have my PB day at the club and get on a program, I will revaluate everything and move forward from there. I know it takes time to lose weight and fat. Just cant do it with out compromising strength gains at min. With me being a newbie.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SUNDAY 08/10/2017 = REST DAY

*TOMORROW WILL BE WEIGHT TRAINING IN THE AFTERNOON *

The above is because I am at work and can only do weights. I not a 100% sure, it may be deadlifts and bench press.

*
DIET
*

Stuck too it.

*
October 8, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,589

235g

89g

200g

0mg

721mg

86g

31g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 152 gram

252

1g

8g

44g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 200 g

248

0g

9g

42g

 0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 50 g

8

0g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 50 gram

15

1g

0g

1g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 85 gram

146

28g

1g

5g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - Summer Vegetable Medley, 150 g

48

6g

1g

3g

0mg

58mg

5g

4g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

Tesco - Broccoli, 150 g

57

3g

1g

7g

0mg

50mg

2g

4g

Heck - Chicken Italian Sausages, 5 Chipolatas

180

3g

4g

32g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
henna - fat free yogurt, 150 gram

63

10g

0g

5g

0mg

0mg

5g

0g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 10 gram

90

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - fruit mix (frozen), 100 gram

55

10g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

4g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 200 ml

130

9g

7g

6g

0mg

200mg

9g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 09/10/2017 = DEADLIFTS, PULL UPS AND DIPS

Stuck at the same weight on the deadlifts again, this is because on the way down I lose tightness in my upper back. On the way up through out the lift I remain tight and my form is spot on.

*TOMOS WILL BE, SQUATS AND BENCH PRESS*

EXERCISE

Warm up with left side hip band steps x 40

Warm up with right side hip band side steps x 40

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 8 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x8 reps

*DEADLIFT*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1 & 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 4 & 5

90KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 6

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 8

110KG = 5 REPS

*PULL UPS *

*WITH 36KG RESISTANCE BAND *

SET 1 = 6 & 1/2 REPS

SET 2 = 5 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP)

SET 3 = 3 & 1/2 REPS

*DIPS *

SET 1 = 6 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP)
SET 2 = 6 REPS (IMPROVEMENT BY 1 REP)
SET 3 = 5 REPS

*
DIET
*

STUCK TOO IT

*
October 9, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,593

229g

89g

207g

5mg

610mg

88g

25g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Arla Skyr - Strawberry, 225 g

171

19g

0g

21g

0mg

0mg

18g

0g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 20 g

126

3g

10g

5g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g


Lunch

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 100 gram

172

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco Ready to Eat Large Avacado - 1/2 - Avacado, 160 grams

316

3g

31g

3g

0mg

0mg

1g

5g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 150 g

186

0g

7g

31g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 152 gram

252

1g

8g

44g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Asda - Wholemeal Wrap, 1 Wrap

207

30g

5g

7g

0mg

0mg

3g

6g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g

Arla - Protein Strawberry (Mw), 200 g

142

13g

0g

20g

0mg

120mg

12g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 10/10/2017 = SQUATS AND BENCH PRESS

*WEDNESDAY, WILL BE 1 HOUR OF CARDIO WITH MY PT.*

*THUSDAY, WILL BE A FULL REST DAY.*

*FRIDAY, WILL BE BENCH AND OVERHEAD PRESS.*

Really happy with the way things went, I went up to 100KG for 1 set of 5 reps on squats. REALLY EASY.

I had not benched for a week at 70KG, thought I was gonna struggle, they went fine and got all the reps.

EXERCISE

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 40 steps

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 40 steps

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 8

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR = 10 REPS

SET 2 & 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4 & 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

80KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 7

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 8

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 9 *(WORE BELT ON THIS SET, TO GET USED TO WEARING IT)*

90KG =3 REPS

SET 10* (BELTED)*

100KG = 5 REPS (REALLY EASY)

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR = 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 4

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

70KG = 5 REPS

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECOND STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES.

*
DIET
*

HAD CHEAT MEAL FOR DINNER. (WAS KIND OF HEALTHY)

*
October 10, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,029

192g

75g

143g

5mg

490mg

66g

15g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Asda Home Baking - Whole Almonds, 25 g

161

2g

14g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

2g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 20 g

126

3g

10g

5g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Arla Skyr - Strawberry, 225 g

171

19g

0g

21g

0mg

0mg

18g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 150 g

186

0g

7g

31g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 11/10/2017 = 1 HOUR OF CARDIO

*TOMOS WILL BE FULL REST DAY.*

EXERCISE

30mins on the pads, technique and power shots

30mins running, around 2.5 miles and averaging 10:30 per mile

QUICK STRETCH TO COOL DOWN

*
DEIT
*

STUCK TOO IT.

*
October 11, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,624

225g

101g

200g

151mg

987mg

77g

29g

Breakfast
 
Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Independent - Orange Juice, 100 ml

48

11g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

11g

0g


Lunch

 
tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 65 gram

20

1g

1g

2g

0mg

104mg

1g

2g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 125 gram

215

41g

1g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 40 g

166

1g

14g

9g

30mg

338mg

1g

0g


Dinner

 
Asda - Fine Beans (trimmed), 100 g

34

4g

0g

2g

0mg

4mg

3g

4g

Asda - Baby Corn, 130 gram

36

4g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

2g

3g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

Butchers - Rump Steak, 300 g

405

3g

17g

61g

0mg

0mg

3g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g

Asda Home Baking - Whole Almonds, 10 g

65

1g

6g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 12/10/2017 = REST DAY

Nothing much too report other than foods for today.

*
DIET
*

*
October 12, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL

THANKS


2,608

216g

97g

199g

355mg

1,585mg

87g

22g

Breakfast
 
Independent - Orange Juice, 100 ml

48

11g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

11g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 3 Fruit (133g)

213

47g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

47g

7g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Olive Oil, 10 milliliter

91

0g

10g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 100 gram

172

33g

1g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 30 g

125

1g

11g

7g

22mg

254mg

1g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 300 g Cooked

330

0g

4g

69g

174mg

196mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - Redmere Farms Sweet Potatoes (Mw), 200 g

196

43g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

11g

5g

Asda - Fine Beans (trimmed), 80 g

27

3g

0g

2g

0mg

3mg

2g

3g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

butcher shop - pork loin chops, boneless, 300 gram

344

0g

11g

58g

159mg

847mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 200 gram

125

7g

7g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

KTC - Coconut Oil 100% Pure, 15 gram

135

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 30 g

113

18g

2g

3g

0mg

3mg

0g

3g


Snacks (2)

 
Asda Home Baking - Whole Almonds, 15 g

97

1g

8g

4g

0mg

0mg

1g

1g

Protein Shake
 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 250 ml

163

12g

9g

8g

0mg

250mg

12g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 13/10/2017 =*BENCH PRESS*

*SATURDAY & SUNDAY WILL BE FULL REST DAYS.*

Had a crap night SLEEP the other night, hence me updating now. PLUS I have upped my bench press by 2.5KG.

*WAS JUST A REALLY QUICK SESSION, BECAUSE I DID NOT HAVE THE TIME.*

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 10 reps

*BENCH PRESS (EVERY THING FELT HEAVY) *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

Bar for 10 reps

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 5

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

72.5KG = 3 CLEAN REPS & 2 ASSISTED REPS

SET 7

72.5KG = 3 CLEAN REPS & 2 ASSISTED REPS

DID NOT GET TIME TO STRETCH OUT!

*
DIET
*

Stuck too it

*
October 13, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,637

209g

106g

202g

269mg

1,543mg

63g

18g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 30 g

113

18g

2g

3g

0mg

3mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 200 gram

125

7g

7g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 30 g

188

4g

15g

8g

0mg

120mg

2g

1g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 60 gram

18

1g

0g

2g

0mg

96mg

1g

2g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Nando's - Peri-Peri Rub: Medium, 10 gram

30

6g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

5g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY AND SUNDAY / 14 & 15 /10/2017 = REST DAYS

I never follow the DIET on these two days, as I needed a break from it.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 16/10/2017 = CARDIO / PT

*TOMORROW WILL BE WEIGHTS SESSION*

EXERCISE

35KG ON THE FOLLOWING MOVES

10 X DEADLIFTS

10 X ROWS

3 X OVERHEAD PRESS

10 X SQUATS

5 X LEFT REVERSE LUNGE

5 X RIGHT REVERSE LUNGE

10 X ROLL OUTS

3 X 3 MINS ROUND SPARRING ON PADS

35KG ON THE FOLLOWING MOVES

10 X DEADLIFTS

10 X ROWS

3 X OVERHEAD PRESS

10 X SQUATS

5 X LEFT REVERSE LUNGE

5 X RIGHT REVERSE LUNGE

10 X ROLL OUTS

3 X 3 MINS ROUND SPARRING ON PADS

1.5 MILE RUN IN 10:30MINS

*
DIET
*

DID NOT STICK TOO IT, HAD CHEAT MEAL WHICH I HAVE NOT ADDED INN.

*
October 16, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


1,934

153g

86g

134g

158mg

1,268mg

57g

11g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 25 g

157

3g

13g

6g

0mg

100mg

1g

1g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 200 gram

125

7g

7g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 40 g

150

24g

3g

4g

0mg

4mg

1g

3g

Independent - Orange Juice, 100 ml

48

11g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

11g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


Lunch

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 70 gram

121

23g

1g

4g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Butcher - Chicken Breast, 200 g Cooked

220

0g

3g

46g

116mg

131mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 250 ml

163

12g

9g

8g

0mg

250mg

12g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 35 g

132

2g

2g

28g

0mg

31mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 7/10/2017 = DEADLIFTS & BENCH PRESS (COACHED)

TOMORROW WILL BE REST DAY

EXERCISE

Warm up with left side hip band steps x 45

Warm up with right side hip band steps x 45

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*DEADLIFT*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1 & 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

90KG = 3 REPS

SET 5

100KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 6

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

110KG = 5 REPS

SET 8

115KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 4

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

72.5KG = 5 REPS (LAST REP WAS A PROPER GRIND)

COOL DOWN WITH 30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES

OVERALL: Really happy with the way I am progressing, my technique on the way down on the deadlift is improving and I got all the reps on the bench press this time.

*
DIET
*

Went to crap. Had cheat meal for lunch and missed out dinner.

*
October 17, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


1,414

145g

53g

90g

5mg

792mg

49g

10g

Breakfast
 
Independent - Orange Juice, 100 ml

48

11g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

11g

0g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 250 gram

156

9g

9g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 30 g

188

4g

15g

8g

0mg

120mg

2g

1g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 30 g

113

18g

2g

3g

0mg

3mg

0g

3g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 18/10/2017 = FULL REST DAY

*TOMORROW = WEIGHTS SESSION*

Nothing much to report other than diet.

*
DIET
*

Stuck too it, although I did have a pizza for dinner. I am not bother tho because my cals and macros are fine.

*
October 18, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,735

249g

105g

191g

79mg

3,235mg

93g

17g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


Lunch

 
Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 60 gram

18

1g

0g

2g

0mg

96mg

1g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 150 gram

259

49g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 100 g

415

2g

35g

23g

74mg

846mg

4g

0g


Dinner

 
Pizza Express - American Simple Pepperoni Pizza, 1 Pizza

704

79g

29g

29g

0mg

1,424mg

8g

4g


Snacks (1)

 
Arla - Protein Strawberry (Mw), 200 g

142

13g

0g

20g

0mg

120mg

12g

0g

Tesco - Peanut & Dark Chocolate Bars, 35 g

175

12g

10g

8g

0mg

40mg

7g

2g

Protein Shake
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 19/10/2017 = COACHED WEIGHT SESSION

*EXERCISE*

Warm up with resistance band left side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with resistance band right side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 12 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 12 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

BAR FOR 12 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 4 REPS

SET 4

80KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SETS 4, 5 & 6

90KG = 5 REPS

SET 7

95KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

WARM UP WITH BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 4

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 6

72.5 = 4 REPS AND 1 ASISTECED ASSISTED

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

WARM UP WITH BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

25KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SETS 3, 4 & 5

30KG = 5 REPS

30 SECOND STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES TO COOL DOWN.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*UPDATE FOR*: THURSDAY, FRIDAY, SATURDAY AND SUNDAY

I have not added in my DIET for all these days, this is because I needed a break from it and I took them as REST DAYS. THURSDAY is the exception from above, with me doing exercise on this day.

Today will be a clear slate and fresh start.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 23/10/2017 = PT AND CARDIO

EXERCISE

2 MILES OF RUNNING

STRETCHING AND MOBILITY

1 HOUR OF TECHNIQUE ON PADS

*NO DIET FOR THIS DAY.*


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

UPDATE FOR MONDAY & TUESDAY 24/10/2017

*NO DIET FOR TODAY.*

I know I have been absent again, this because when I was running with my PT I got a sharp pain in my lower left back and this left me unable to run. It loosen off soon afterwards and was able to continue with my other exercises.

When I woke up on Tuesday, it was tender to the touch. So I took a FULL REST DAY on this day to recover and I also got in contact with a physiotherapist to get my lower back look at on Wednesday.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

WEDNESDAY 25/10/2017 = FULL REST DAY

*UPDATE: *

Feel a lot better today after seeing physiotherapist, he said that my back pain was due to tightness in my lower body and I will be seeing him again for more treatment.

He also said to keep on top of stretching, to try and loosen myself off.

Tomorrow will be another FULL REST DAY, I am doing this because I have got the PB day on Saturday.

Friday I will be seeing my PT for a session and I may do some weights after it, hopefully I will get on fine.

*
DIET
*

Back on it and going to stick too it.

*
October 25, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,487

239g

80g

200g

191mg

839mg

70g

22g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Generic - Mug of Tea, A Little Whole Milk and One Sugar, 1 mug

49

7g

2g

2g

5mg

27mg

7g

0g

Independent - Orange Juice, 100 ml

48

11g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

11g

0g

Tesco Value - Porridge Oats, 30 g

113

18g

2g

3g

0mg

3mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Onken - Natural Set Yoghurt, 200 gram

125

7g

7g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - fruit mix (frozen), 100 gram

55

10g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

4g


Lunch

 
Egg - Large Egg - Generic, 1 egg

78

0g

5g

8g

186mg

71mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 125 g

438

97g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 190 gram

315

1g

11g

55g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Dinner

 
Tesco - 5% Fat Steak Mince, 200 g

248

0g

9g

42g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

 2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 60 gram

18

1g

0g

2g

0mg

96mg

1g

2g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 150 g

111

24g

0g

3g

0mg

0mg

2g

4g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 26/10/2017 = FULL REST DAY.

Took this as a extra rest day, just to be safe then sorry.

Tried to stick to diet, but it went to crap.

*NO DIET FOR THIS DAY*


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 27/10/2017 = PT MORNING WORK OUT AND AFTERNOON WEIGHTS.

Bit apprehensive about doing exercise, I need not of worry I got on fine. Again Diet went to crap and I have not added it.

*PT MORNING WORKOUT*

NO running on this day, just mobility and a bit of pad work going on for 1 hour.

*AFTERNOON WEIGHTS *

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 45 steps

Resistance band shoulder dislocations x 10 reps

Resistance band squats x 10 reps

*PLEASE NOTE:*

I KEPT THE WEIGHT LIGHT ON ALL THE BIG THREE LIFTS BELOW, THIS WAS JUST TO EASE MYSELF BACK INTO IT AND LOOSE MYSELF OFF FOR THE PB DAY WHICH IS ON SATURDAY.

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4 & 5

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 6, & 7

70KG = 3 REPS

SET 8

75KG = 3 REPS

SET 9

80KG = 3 REPS

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

60KG = 4 REPS

SET 6 & 7

65KG= 5 REPS

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG = 5 REPS

PLEASE NOTE ON DEADLIFTS:

THE REASON FOR ME, NOT DOING MORE ON THE DEADLIFTS IS BECAUSE I RAN OUT OF TIME.

DID NOT GET TIME TO STRETCH OUT.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 28/10/2017 = *PERSONAL BEST DAY AT MY CLUB*

GOING TO KEEP IT SHORT AND JUST ADD MY PERSONAL BEST LIFTS FOR THE DAY.

I WARM UP FOR ALL THE LIFTS BEFORE HAND.

*SQUATS *

*1ST ATTEMPT = 105KG = GREEN LIGHT. (TOO EASY)*

*2ND ATTEMPT = 120KG = GREEN LIGHT. *

*3RD ATTEMPT = 130KG = GREEN LIGHT. *

*CALLED IT QUITS AFTER 3RD ATTEMPT, POS STILL MORE THERE. REALLY PLEASED AND HAPPY.*

*BENCH PRESS*

*1ST ATTEMPT = 75KG = GREEN LIGHT. ( REALLY EASY)*

*2ND ATTEMPT = 80KG = RED LIGHT. (LOST TENSION ON WAY UP)*

*3RD ATTEMPT = 80KG = GREEN LIGHT. (BIT OFA GRIND)*

*CALLED IT QUITS AGAIN, SET OUT AND DONE WHAT I WANTED.*

*DEADLIFT*

*1ST ATTEMPT = 115KG = GREEN LIGHT (WAY TOO EASY)*

*2ND ATTEMPT = 150KG = GREEN LIGHT (FELT HEAVY)*

*3RD ATTEMPT = 160KG = GREEN LIGHT *

*CALLED IT QUITS*

*OVERALLL: EXTREMELY PLEASED, AS SET OUT ON WHAT I WANTED TO DO AND SMASHED IT.*

*NO DIET FOR TODAY.*

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*VIDEOS FOR PB DAY ON SATURDAY.*

*PLUS UPDATE*

OK, I know I have been absent again. I have so far only done one day of exercise this week, which was FRIDAY 03/11/2017 and I did a 3 mile run with a hill.

My back did not play up, I was fine during and after the run.

Onto to DIET, Which has been not been there for about a week. Now everything has settle, I aim to get back on it.

My coach at the gym, is putting together a PROGRAM for me, I will post it on here.

LAST ARE MY VIDS FROM THE PB DAY.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/926578392253845504

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/926760959489822720

THANKS


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice lifts mate. What are you benching now for 1RM?


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> Nice lifts mate. What are you benching now for 1RM?


 Hi mate

Thanks for support

I got 80KG bench press at min, this was done on the PB day. I am hoping to add a video of it at some point, just the fact I forgot to film oat on my phone. Someone should have a video of it.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Thanks for support
> 
> I got 80KG bench press at min, this was done on the PB day. I am hoping to add a video of it at some point, just the fact I forgot to film oat on my phone. Someone should have a video of it.


 No worries mate. Your lifts what you posted early on were very similar to where I'm at just now so they caught my eye.

Ive not been back training long so haven't done 1RM yet but they wouldn't be close to your videos above just yet.

My bench is 80kg for 3. Hoping for 5 tomorrow.

My deadlift is 60kg for 12, 80kg for 10. Really going steady on increasing the weight due to a previous back injury although this will be up to 120kg really soon.

My squat is similar to my deadlift. Again taking it easy and just going for reps due to same injury.

Keep up the good work mate and the videos


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> No worries mate. Your lifts what you posted early on were very similar to where I'm at just now so they caught my eye.
> 
> Ive not been back training long so haven't done 1RM yet but they wouldn't be close to your videos above just yet.
> 
> ...


 Good luck for tomos on your bench.

I have only been training properly for a couple of months so far and this was the first casual PB meet I have been to at my club.

Really enjoying it, just got to get the wheels in motion again with, diet, training and this log. Let it slip a bit.

Defo going to keep at it and will be posting more vids.

Thanks


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> Good luck for tomos on your bench.
> 
> I have only been training properly for a couple of months so far and this was the first casual PB meet I have been to at my club.
> 
> ...


 It must be nice lifting in that environment. Like a mini competition. Bet it really spurs you on. Good stuff mate.

Deffo keep at it and keep us updated.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 06/11/2017 = PT / CARDIO 2 HOUR SESSION

3 MILE RUN WITH A HILL = AROUND 28MINS ALL INN

STRETCHING AND MOBILTY WORK

SPARRING ON PADS AND CONDITIONING WORK

*NO DIET FOR TODAY.*

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 07/11/2017 AND WEDNESDAY 08/11/2017 = *FULL REST DAYS*

HAD A BUSY START TO THE WEEK, HENCE THE REASON WHY THERE IS LACK OF POSTS AND THE DIET IS NONE EXISTENT

AGAIN KNOW DIET TO REPORT ON THESE DAYS.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 09/11/2017 = *STARTING MY FIRST PROGRAM, DONE BY MY COACH AT THE CLUB.*

BELOW IS THE PROGRAM THAT I AM DOING. (IT IS A VARIATION OF WELDERS 5, 3, 1 )



*WAVE 1 *

(I WARM UP AS NORMAL)

SET 1

IS 75% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

SET 2

IS 80% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

SET 3

IS 85% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

*WAVE 2*

(WARM UP AS NORMAL)

SET 1

IS 80% OF MY 1RM X 3 REPS

SET 2

IS 85% OF MY 1 RM X 3 REPS

SET 3

IS 90% OF MY 1RM X 3 REPS

*WAVE 3 *

(WARM UP AS NORMAL)

SET 1

IS 75% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

SET 2

IS 85% OF MY 1RM X 3 REPS

SET 3

IS 95% OF MY 1RM X 1 REP

*WAVE 4 *

(DELOAD)

SET 1

IS 60% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

SET 2

IS 65% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

SET 3

IS 70% OF MY 1RM X 5 REPS

*EACH WAVE ABOVE HAS 4 WORKOUTS *

A, SQUAT + ASSISTANCE

B, BENCH PRESS + ASSISTANCE

C, DEADLIFT + ASSISTANCE

D, MILITARY PRESS = ASSISTANCE

*THE ASSISTANCE EXERCISES THAT I AM DOING ARE BELOW, I FINE A WEIGHT THAT I CAN DO AND ADD 5KG ON TILL IT FEELS HEAVY AND STICK AT THAT WEIGHT.*

* SQUAT ASSISTANCE EXERCISES*

5 SETS OF 6 REPS ON

1) BOX SQUAT BELOW PARALLEL

2) WEIGHTED GLUT/HAM BRIDGES (ON THE FLOOR)

*BENCH PRESS ASSISTANCE EXERCISES *

5 SETS OF 6 REPS ON

1) WIDE GRIP PAUSED BENCH (ONE SECOND PAUSE)

2) BOARD PRESS (COMP GRIP, WITH 6INCH ROM)

*DEADLIFT ASSISTANCE EXERCISES *

5 SETS OF 6 REPS ON

1) CONCENTRIC RACK GOOD MORNING

5 SETS OF 8 REPS ON

2) BARBELL SHRUG

*MILITARY PRESS ASSISTANCE EXERCISES *

5 SETS OF 6 REPS ON

1) SEATED OVERHEAD PRESS

2) PULL UPS (WITH 36KG RESISTANCE BAND)

*I WILL BE DOING 3 X WORKOUTS PER WEEK. *

WEEK 1

A + WAVE 1, B + WAVE 1 AND C + WAVE 1.

WEEK 2

D + WAVE 1, A + WAVE 2 AND B + WAVE 2.

WEEK 3

C + WAVE 2, D + WAVE 2 AND A + WAVE 3

WEEK 4

B + WAVE 3, C + WAVE 3 AND D + WAVE 3

WEEK 5

A + WAVE 4, B + WAVE 4 AND C + WAVE 4

WEEK 6

D + WAVE 4. (THEN REPEAT WITH NEW 1RM)

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURDAY 09/11/2017 = WAVE 1 / SQUATS AND ASSISTANCE* (DAY 1)

*NO DIET FOR TODAY!*

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 10 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 3 REPS

SET 4

90KG = 2 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 5

97.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 6 (BELT ON)

104KG = 5 REPS

SET 7 (FORGOT TO PUT BELT ON)

*AIMING FOR AS MANY REPS AS I CAN DO*.

110KG = 6 REPS

*ON TO *

*ASSISTANCE EXERCISES *

*SQUATS TO A BOX (AKA BELOW PARALLEL)*

*AIMING FOR 6 REPS OVER 5 SETS*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

55KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

60KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

65KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

70KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

70KG = 6 REPS

*WEIGHTED GLUT/HAM FLOOR BRIDGES*

*AMING FOR 6 REPS OVER 5 SETS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

60KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

60KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

80KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

80KG = 6 REPS

OVERALL: A GOOD SESSION, PLEASED WITH WHAT I HAVE DONE AND ENJOYING LEARNING THE NEW EXERCISES.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*FRIDAY 10/11/2017 = WAVE 1 / BENCH PRESS AND ASSISTANCE *(DAY 2)

*TOMORROW WILL BE FULL REST DAY.*

*NO DIET FOR TODAY*

*BENCH PRESS (WITH 1 SECOND PAUSE) *

*T**HE SETS AND REPS BELOW WHERE DONE SPOTTED*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 4

56KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

60KG =5 REPS

SET 6

*AIMING FOR AS MANY REPS AS I CAN DO*

64KG = 8 REPS

*ON TO*

*ASSISTANCE EXERCISES *

*THE FOLLOWING SETS AND REPS BELOW WHERE DONE ON MY OWN. *

*BENCH PRESS WIDE GRIP (NO PAUSE)*

*AIMING FOR 6 REPS OVER 5 SETS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

40KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

45KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

45KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

47KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

50KG = 6 REPS

*B**ENCH BOARD PRESS (NO PAUSE)*

*AIMING FOR 6 REPS OVER 5 SETS*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

40KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

45KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

45KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

47KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

50KG = 6 REPS

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 11/11/2017 = FULL REST DAY

*NO DIET FOR TODAY.*


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SUNDAY 12/11/2017 = WAVE 1 / DEADLIFTS AND ASSISTANCE *(DAY 3)

*NO DIET FOR TODAY*

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with hip band right side steps x 45

Warm up with hip band left side steps x 45

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP *

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

80KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

100KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING *

SET 4

120KG = 5 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/929741920594743296

SET 5 (BELT ON)

128KG = 5 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/929742893140664320

SET 6 (BELT ON)

*AIMING FOR AS MANY REPS AS I CAN DO.*

136KG = 7 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/930373433044688896

*CONCENTRIC RACK GOOD MORNINGS*

*WORKING SETS *

SETS 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5

THE BAR FOR 6 REPS

*BARBELL SHRUGS *

*AIMING FOR 8 REPS ON THESE*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

80KG = 8 REPS

SET 2

90KG = 8 REPS

SET 3

100KG = 8 REPS

SET 4

110KG = 8 REPS

SET 5

115KG = 8 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/930375211597352961

NOTES TO THE ABOVE ON SHRUGS

I know that I am doing these wrong, this is because it was my first time doing them and I did not realise that the bar had to be suspended in my hands the whole time.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*MONDAY 13/11/2017 =* 2 HOUR CARDIO PT DAY

*NO DIET FOR TODAY*

Started the morning off with 3 mile run and a good hill.

Did it in just under 30mins and averaging 10mins per mile.

TRX work and barbell rows with 35KG circuit X 6 ROUNDS

Finish off with sparring on pads for 3 x 3min rounds and abs.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*TUESDAY 14/11/2017 AND WEDNESDAY 15/11/2017 = FULL REST DAYS *

NO DIET TO REPORT ON THESE DAYS.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURSDAY 16/11/2017 = WAVE 1 / MILITARY PRESS & ASSISTANCE *(DAY 4)

*TOMORROW WILL BE, WAVE 2, SQUATS AND ASSISTANCE *

NOTES FOR TODAY:

So first off i aint got videos of my main lift, I have got video of me doing the seated OHP tho and they are below.

I know the weight seems really light for me with what i have done today, So it is more of a learning curve for me and I am yet to max out on the OHP.

ALSO I got back on the DIET, I have drop calories down to 2500.

EXERCISE

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*MILITARY PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

20KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

25KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

*BELT ON FOR ALL SETS*

SET 3

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

32KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

*AIMING FOR AS MANY REPS AS I CAN DO. *

34KG = 10 REPS

*SEATED OVERHEAD PRESS*

*AIMING FOR 6 REPS OVER 5 SETS *

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

20KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

22KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

24KG = 7 REPS (MISS COUNTED)

SET 4

26KG = 7 REPS (MISS COUNTED)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931209665001721858

SET 5

28KG = 7 REPS (MISS COUNTED)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931211902079905794

*PULL UPS ASSISTED *

*BLUE 36KG BAND *

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

6 REPS

*BLUE BAND 36KG *AND *RED BAND 26KG *

SET 2

6 REPS

SET 3

6 REPS

SET 4

5 &1/2 REPS

SET 5

5 REPS

*
DIET 
*

STUCK TOO IT!



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:



2,455


218g

90g

194g

44mg

1,619mg

44g

21g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 150 g

255

50g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 60 g

249

1g

21g

14g

44mg

508mg

2g

0g

Tesco - Olive Oil, 15 milliliter

137

0g

15g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Tesco - British Unsalted Butter, 20 g

149

0g

16g

0g

0mg

20mg

0g

0g

Tesco - My Tuna In Brine, 1 tin

130

0g

1g

30g

0mg

400mg

0g

0g

Sainsbury's - Baking Potatoes.., 300 g

321

68g

2g

8g

0mg

12mg

4g

8g


Protein Shake

 
JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*FRIDAY 17/11/2017 = WAVE 2 / SQUATS AND ASSISTANCE (DAY 1)*

NO DIET.

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with hip band left side steps x 45

Warm up with hip band right side steps x 45

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 10

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

80KG = 3 REPS

SET 3

100KG = 2 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 4

104KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931622890361032704

SET 5

110KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931623132816990209

SET 6 (BELT ON)

AIMING FOR AS MANY REPS AS I CAN DO.

117KG = 6 REPS / FAILED 7TH. (GOT GREEDY)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931624207204671499

*BOX SQUATS *

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

60KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931625643284058113

SET 2

65KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931626415069564928

SETS 3, 4 & 5

70KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931627017413582848

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931627478493392897

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/931627481538482176

*WEIGHTED GLUTE/HAM FLOOR BRIDGES*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

70KG = 6 REPS

PLEASE NOTE: I MAKE A MISTAKE ON THESE AND DID 90KG INSTEAD OF 80KG. ON THE FOLLWING SETS.

SETS 2, 3, 4 AND 5

90KG = 6 REPS

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SATURDAY 18/11/2017 & SUNDAY 19/11/2017 = DOUBLE REST DAY*

Took two rest days, as the squats killed me off.

No Diet to report on these days. Went to crap again.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*MONDAY 20/11/2017 = WAVE 2 / OVERHEAD PRESS AND ASSISTANCE *(DAY 2)

*PLEASE NOTE: * Change of plans on this day as no one was in to spot me on bench. So I did OHP.

*NO DIET TO REPORT*

*7AM / MORNING CARDIO *

3.5 MILE RUN, WITH GOOD HILL AND A TIME OF AROUND 30MINS

*10AM / MORNING WEIGHT SESSION *

*EXERCISE*

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

25KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

30KG = 3 REPS



*WORKING SETS*

*BELT ON FOR ALL SETS*

SET 4

32KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933108583088222208

SET 5

34KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933108722200645635

SET 6

36KG = 9 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933109422402015238

*SEATED PRESS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

22KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933109209851420672

SET 2

24KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933109352692682755

SET 3

26KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933109560960782337

SET 4

28KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933109872966684672

SET 5 (BELT ON)

30KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933110508953198593

*PULL UPS *

*WORKING SETS*

*BLUE BAND 36KG*

SET 1 = 6 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

*BLUE BAND 36KG & RED BAND 26KG*

SET 2 = 6 REPS

SET 3 = 6 REPS

SET 4 = 4 & 1/2

SET 5 = 3 REPS

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*TUESDAY 21/11/2017 = FULL REST DAY.*

*NO DIET, WENT TO CRAP. *


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*WEDNESDAY 22/11/2017 = WAVE 2 / DEADLIFTS AND ASSISTANCE *(DAY 3)

PLEASE NOTE: Again no DIET on this day and I did deadlifts instead of bench. This us because there was no one to spot me.

I will be doing bench press on FRIDAY this week and then move on to wave 3 of the program next week.

ALSO ON WAVE 3 I WILL BE MAXING OUT AGAIN AND THEN A DELOAD WEEK FOR WAVE 4.

*EXERCISE*

Warm up with hip band left side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with hip band right side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with resistance band dislocations x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

70KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

90KG = 3 REPS

SET 3

110KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SET*

*BELT ON FOR ALL REPS*

SET 4 (DOUBLE OVER HAND GRIP)

128KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933803997999370240

SET 5 (NORMAL GRIP)

SET 5

136KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933804427840032769

SET 6 (NORMAL GRIP)

144KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933805271792717824

*CONCENTRIC RACK GOOD MORNINGS *

*WORKING SETS*

SETS 1, 2, 3 AND 4

THE BAR FOR 6 REPS

SET 5

25KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933805286816731136

*BARBELL SHRUGS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

70KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

85KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

95KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

100KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

105KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/933805450990182401

FULL 30 STRETCH TO FINISH.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURSDAY = 23/11/2017 = FULL REST DAY*

*NO DIET TO REPORT*

*TOMORROW WILL BE *

*7 AM / MORNING RUN*

*10AM / BENCH PRESS AND ASSITANCE *

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*FRIDAY 24/11/2017 = WAVE 2 / BENCH PRESS AND ASSISTANCE* (DAY 4)

*NO DIET TO REPORT *

*7/AM = MORNING CARDIO *

3.5 MILE RUN WITH A HILL IN AROUND 40MINS

*10/AM = MORNING WEIGHTS *

*EXERCISE*

Warm up with resistance band shoulder dislocations x 10 reps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

55KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 5

60KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936122267502874624

SET 6

64KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936122444825407488

SET 7

68KG = 5 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936123131286212609

*WIDE GRIP BENCH PRESS*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

45KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

50KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936124691420459008

SET 5

55KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936125310264897538

*BOARD BENCH PRESS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

55KG = 6 REPS

SET 2

55KG = 6 REPS

SET 3

55KG = 6 REPS

SET 4

55KG = 6 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936125813270949888

SET 5

55KG = 4 & 1/2 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936128202757623808

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SATURDAY, SUNDAY, MONDAY, TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY =* FULL REST DAYS.

NO DIET TO REPORT, JUST HAD A REALLY BUSY START TO THE WEEK, OTHER THAN THAT WILL BE BACK ON SCHEDULE NOW.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURSDAY 30/11/2017 = WAVE 3 / SQUATS AND ASSISTANCE *(DAY 1)

I made a mistake by saying I was going to max out this week, What I meant to say was that I am doing 3 waves and 1 deload wave. After that I will max out and reset again. Sorry for confusion, me and being new to programs.

DID NOT FEEL STRONG AT ALL TODAY, BECAUSE I HAVE NOT DONE OAT IN 5 DAYS, EXERCISE WISE.

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with resistance band left side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with resistance band right side walk x 45 steps

Warm up with resistance band squats x 10 reps

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FPR 10 REPS

SET 2

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

80KG = 3 REPS

SET 4

90KG = 1 REP

*WORKING SETS *

SET 5

97.5KG = 5 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936246689438031879

SET 6

110.5KG = 3 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936246882044645376

SET 7 (BELT ON)

123.5KG = FAILED

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936247444505022464

SET 8 (BELT ON)

123.5KG = 1 REP / FAILED SECOND

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936247738903220224

*BOX SQUATS *

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1, 2, 3 & 4

70KG = 6 REPS

SET 5

75KG = 7 REPS

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/936247738903220224

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*NEWS AND BIG UPDATE. *

I know that I have been absent again and some of you may of noticed that in my post on fail squat, that I am moving gym. This is because of different reasons that I don't want to go into.

The current program that I am on, I will stop completely and start Stronglifts 5x5. This is because I want to focus more on the main lifts, with lower weights and then I can get my form better. Plus I will doing the lifts more than once a week.

The only problem that I have with the new gym is that I may outgrow it weights wise. I will worry about this in the future, when I will have to revaluate and probs move again.

My blog will kick back into life soon enough.

Thanks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nattygoat said:


> QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS 22/09/2017
> 
> Asked my coach some questions today.
> 
> ...


 how much are you paying your coach? he seems whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaacccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I've just had a skim read

1, nice effort on starting training and staying consistent! Consistency is the biggest part of training!

2, something clicked in a post (page two I think?) where you mentioned bar path when benching you had to work on getting it in a straight line... it should be a curve from somewhere near the base of your sternum moving up and towards being over your shoulders at lockout

3, despite you saying your in a 700 calorie excess your weight remained the same in the weigh ins I saw, so you were in fact in your maintenence area (see note 5 in a mo), then you say you want to lose fat? Pick one or the other and go with it, but be aware if you choose to lose fat at say a lb a week your strength will suffer, if I'm being honest I'd move to a body building push pull legs and progress very slowly to lose weight, I dont care what anyone says I know I burn more calories doing six exercises 3x10 with a lighter weight with less rest than with 5x5 in a given hour training session due to more work done overall and less rest 

4, if you want to do stronglifts make sure your in an excess, you won't lose fat, you will maybe even gain some, but your strength will shoot up, I'd start at 3000 calories and add 50 calories a week as you go and monitor fat gain, Ive swapped my bench to 5x5 and I did 82.5kg 5x5 the other day and will be at 100kg by new year by hook or by crook!

5, note above I said maintenence area, there is a band of calories where your weight will stay the same and you won't gain or lose, I put it down to the body adapting to some degree to extra calories and upping metabolism so you have to push calories up to find the edge, but once you've found the sweet spot you can add tiny amounts depending on size added, say 50-100 calories will see size and weight adding again!

same with losing weight, if your not losing keep dropping cals until you do (youve now found the bottom of maintenence area, this is the lowest calories when you didn't lose weight), then when it ceases take off 100 and it will start again, continue until where you want to be

6, it doesn't matter where you train, just enjoy it and crack on and stay consistent


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nattygoat said:


> One if the reasons I am moving and I have learn a lot from him.
> 
> Thanks


 did he touch you? you can report that sh1t mate, no need to put up with it.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> did he touch you? you can report that sh1t mate, no need to put up with it.


 LOL mate. where is this going.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nattygoat said:


> LOL mate. where is this going.


 just trying to help out a ukm member


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> just trying to help out a ukm member


 OK, Thanks for support.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I've just had a skim read
> 
> 1, nice effort on starting training and staying consistent! Consistency is the biggest part of training!
> 
> ...


 Hi mate

Thanks for post and clearing things up.

I am going to start Stronglifts 5x5 and up my calories.

I am going to start at 2900Calories and work my way up 50 calories a week from there.

My reasoning on the above is because I put weight and fat on, really easy.

Just updated the numbers below and they will be my starting point.

30% Protein = 218g

25% Fat = 81g

45% Carbs = 326g


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Thanks for post and clearing things up.
> 
> ...


 I'd drop fats as carbs are a far more ready source of energy and a far better fuel for most unless your going keto, drop fat to 25% and up carbs to 45%

also if you dont gain any weight inside 2weeks add 200 calories, you won't gain fat easier than muscle unless your way over the top and adding 200 calories a week until you gain a lb in a week then your about right for another week (I predict you'll be surprised how far you have to pushcalories once you start building muscle)


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> I'd drop fats as carbs are a far more ready source of energy and a far better fuel for most unless your going keto, drop fat to 25% and up carbs to 45%
> 
> also if you dont gain any weight inside 2weeks add 200 calories, you won't gain fat easier than muscle unless your way over the top and adding 200 calories a week until you gain a lb in a week then your about right for another week (I predict you'll be surprised how far you have to pushcalories once you start building muscle)


 Thanks mate

I have updated my original post, to reflect what you have said about my fats and carbs.

Will take board what you have said about adding 200 calories, should i not gain weight.

Going to get back on the diet in the next couple of days and then start stronglifts 5x5 next week.

The reason for this is because i am not being strict enough with my eating at the min and i know that once i start 5x5, i will probs not maintain the diet as well.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

NEW PROGRAM.

@superdrol

What do you thing to below in terms of a new program, or should I just stick to the original Stronglifts 5x5.

These will be my starting weights for the lifts

DEADLIFTS = 70KG

SQUATS = 60KG

BENCH AND ROWS = 30KG

OHP = THE BAR

I will be ADDING weight on the bar every session,

2.5KG for squat, bench, OHP and Rows

5KG for deadlifts

DAY 1

SQUATS = 5 X 5

BENCH PRESS = 4 X 8

REST DAY

DAY 2

DEADLIFTS = 5 X 5

WHEN THE DEADLIFTS GET TOO HEAVY I WILL SWITCH TO 3 X 5

REST DAY

DAY 3

SQUATS = 4 X 8

BENCH PRESS = 5 X 5

REST DAY

DAY 4 (ASSISTANCE)

OHP PRESS = 5 X 5

BARBELL ROWS = 4 X 8

DUMBELL BENCH = 4 X 8

THANKS


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Stick to it as it's laid out, it deloads when needed, drops reps when needed and is done so progression is maximised

id also get some fractional plates from eBay for ohp as that will stall first and go up in steps of 1.25kg

start squats at 50kg also


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

There's excellent apps for iPhone and android that does all the calculations for you


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Stick to it as it's laid out, it deloads when needed, drops reps when needed and is done so progression is maximised
> 
> id also get some fractional plates from eBay for ohp as that will stall first and go up in steps of 1.25kg


 OK mate, will do the program as laid out and stick too it.

Will look into the plates, that is a good idea.



superdrol said:


> There's excellent apps for iPhone and android that does all the calculations for you


 Will look into app.

THANK YOU


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> OK mate, will do the program as laid out and stick too it.
> 
> Will look into the plates, that is a good idea.
> 
> ...


 They are the best laid out apps I've used but obviously just for stronglifts


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 07/12/2017 = REST DAY

OK, I know the diet ain't perfect but it is a start.

I am under on carbs and calories

*
December 7, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber

TOTAL:

2,329

217g

74g

196g

0mg

1,107mg

64g

21g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 2 bar

316

41g

14g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

4g

Arla - Blueberry Protein (Mw), 200 g

144

13g

1g

20g

0mg

120mg

13g

0g


Dinner

 
Irish on the Vine Tesco - Tomatoes, 1 tomato 80 g

16

3g

0g

1g

0mg

6mg

3g

1g

the Co-Operative - Flat Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 200 g

148

32g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

3g

5g

Butcher Steak - Sirlion Steak, 300 g

526

0g

22g

84g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Peppercorn Sauce, 100 g

90

7g

6g

2g

0mg

500mg

4g

1g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 2 bar

316

41g

14g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

4g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Skyr Simply Natural Yoghurt - Natural Yoghurt, 250 g

163

10g

1g

28g

0mg

140mg

10g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


THANKS


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> THURSDAY 07/12/2017 = REST DAY
> 
> OK, I know the diet ain't perfect but it is a start.
> 
> ...


 Grab a bag of peanut m&ms and enjoy then


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 08/12/2017 AND SATURDAY 09/12/2017 = REST DAYS

All I can report on these days, is that the DIET has gone to crap again.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SUNDAY 10/12/2017 = START OF STRONGLIFTS 5X5 *(DAY 1)

*TOMORROW WILL BE CARDIO SESSION. *

Got fed up today so went to my new gym for a session, everything went to plan.

Took superdrol and other peoples advise. I focused on form, rather than weight. (No videos for today)

Also got the app on my phone to track progress.

Will be back in the gym on Tuesday or Wednesday, next week.

The diet has gone to crap again. I know that I need to get on top of it, so I can maintain myself in the gym. Just feel out of sync at the min.

*EXERCISE *

Warm up on the rower at max setting for 600 meters

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 8 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 4 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 4 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

50KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

50KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 8 REPS

SET 2

25KG =4 REPS

SET 3

30KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

35KG = 5 REPS

*BARBELL ROWS FROM FLOOR (FIRST TIME DOING THEM) *

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

30KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

30KG = 5 REPS

30 SECOND STRETCH TO FINISH.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 10/12/2017 = *2 HOUR CARDIO SESSION *

NO running for today, this because of conditions.

Warm up on spin bike

Warm up with quick stretch

Round of sparring on the pads

Then TRX work

Repeat the above for 4 more sets of both.

Bit of light weights and finish off with a 30 second stretch.

*
DIET
*

GOT BACK ON IT FOR TODAY.

*
December 11, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,932

321g

80g

219g

50mg

3,314mg

96g


32g


Breakfast
 
Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 150 g

56

9g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

9g

4g

Onken - Natural Yogurt (1kg), 250 g

165

10g

9g

11g

13mg

0mg

10g

0g

Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 40 g

148

19g

4g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

6g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - British Pork Lean Mince 5% Fat, 250 g raw

315

0g

12g

53g

0mg

750mg

0g

0g

Co-op - Red Kidney Beans In Water, 125 g

138

16g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

10g

the Co-operative - Loved by Us - Mild Chilli Con Carne, 0.5 jar

164

26g

2g

7g

0mg

1,500mg

11g

8g

Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 125 g

438

97g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Dinner

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

co-operative - penne (fresh), 125 gram

215

41g

1g

8g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 50 g

208

1g

18g

12g

37mg

423mg

2g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Your two hour cardio marathon will be hurting recovery when it gets heavier, and burning calories you need for energy for lifting, strength needs energy, cardio burns energy

also have you downloaded the app as it lays out warmups etc (you may need to pay for it? A tenner or something but well worth it) so your not doing too much or too little, follow it as it's laid out, warmups and all, it's there on a plate but your freestyling it and doing warmup reps you don't need, wasting energy, not so much of a killer now but later you'll want structure so I'd follow it from now and get used to it if you see what I mean, it also does deloads and stuff for you as well 

theres excellent form guides and lift tips on stronglifts.com, Medhi can be a bit preachy, but ignore it and there's good info about form and stuff for all of the lifts!


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Your two hour cardio marathon will be hurting recovery when it gets heavier, and burning calories you need for energy for lifting, strength needs energy, cardio burns energy
> 
> also have you downloaded the app as it lays out warmups etc (you may need to pay for it? A tenner or something but well worth it) so your not doing too much or too little, follow it as it's laid out, warmups and all, it's there on a plate but your freestyling it and doing warmup reps you don't need, wasting energy, not so much of a killer now but later you'll want structure so I'd follow it from now and get used to it if you see what I mean, it also does deloads and stuff for you as well
> 
> theres excellent form guides and lift tips on stronglifts.com, Medhi can be a bit preachy, but ignore it and there's good info about form and stuff for all of the lifts!


 Hi mate

I hear you on the cardio side and know where you are coming from. It is just that I enjoy it a lot.

I will always keep my runs around 3 miles from now on.

I will be upping my calories to 3000 and will up to by 50 cals each week. (THIS WILL BE AFTER A WEEK OF 2900 CALS TO GET ME BACK INTO IT)

Monday will be running and sparring. I will shorten it down to 1 and half hours in length. Maybe 1 hour once or twice a month.

Friday will be a running every other week for 1 hour in length. (Just over 3 miles at a steady pace)

So from now on I am going to try and get in a routine each week that consists of the following.

SUNDAY = WEIGHTS

MONDAY = CARDIO

TUESDAY = REST DAY

WEDNESDAY = WEIGHTS

THURSDAY = REST DAY

FRIDAY / WEEK 1 = WEIGHTS

FRIDAY / WEEK 2 = CARDIO AND WEIGHTS

SATURDAY = REST DAY

I have just got the extra app and will be using it to warm up with from now on. I will still be using the rowing machine to do 500 meters for warming up.

Also I took my weight, which is 97KG.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 12/12/2017 = REST DAY

Nothing to report, tomorrow will be weights session.

*
DIET 
*

Even tho my calories are down from below they would be more around the 3000 mark, this is because I have had a curry for tea. I have not worked it out to the full.

*
December 12, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS



2,821


340g

66g

204g

187mg

4,106mg

87g

23g

Breakfast
 
Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 35 g

129

16g

4g

5g

0mg

0mg

0g

5g

Whole Earth - Organic Smooth Peanut Butter, 20 g

126

3g

10g

5g

0mg

80mg

1g

1g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 150 g

56

9g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

9g

4g

Onken - Natural Yogurt (1kg), 250 g

165

10g

9g

11g

13mg

0mg

10g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Butcher - Ham, 4 slice

206

8g

6g

28g

0mg

2,440mg

0g

0g

the Baking Company - Bread - Wholemeal Cob, 100 g -----

406

70g

6g

16g

0mg

748mg

6g

6g


Dinner

 
Butcher - Chicken Breast, 300 g Cooked

330

0g

4g

69g

174mg

196mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Boil In the Bag Basmati Rice - Cooked, 125 g

438

97g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just a quick one, your chicken breast it says 300g cooked? Are you cooking it and then weighing it once cooked? If so your macros are more like 90g of protein as you have 67 which is about right for 300g of raw breast before cooking? It's also not as accurate as using raw macros as if you cook it for ten mins longer it will weigh less but the protein will be the same, if you use raw macros then it matters not how you cook it, the protein will be the same 

I e also noticed your boil in the bag rice says 125g cooked but the macros are for a single pouch uncooked? Do you just cook a single pouch which is 125g uncooked? It may be that someone's added cooked to your labels you've chosen but they are uncooked values  worth a check though :thumb


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Just a quick one, your chicken breast it says 300g cooked? Are you cooking it and then weighing it once cooked? If so your macros are more like 90g of protein as you have 67 which is about right for 300g of raw breast before cooking? It's also not as accurate as using raw macros as if you cook it for ten mins longer it will weigh less but the protein will be the same, if you use raw macros then it matters not how you cook it, the protein will be the same


 Hi mate

Thanks for pointing that out and explaining.

Did not realise that it say cooked just there, will change it the next time.

I get 5KG of chicken at a time, So I just weight the odd chicken breast and freeze the rest. This works out at roughly 200 grams per chicken breast. Then I always fry the chicken breast for around 10mins in oil.

I am going to start using avocado oil from now on as well. This is from learning from the forum posts.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*WEDNESDAY 13/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 *(DAY 2)

Everything went to plan today, the weights where really light and I concentrated on form. The app on my phone really help me today, from warm up to working weights.

*EXERCISE *

Warm up on the rower for 500 meters. (Max setting)

*SQUAT*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

52.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

52.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

52.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

52.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

52.5KG = 5 REPS

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

20KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

20KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

20KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

20KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

20KG = 5 REPS

*DEADLIFT*

*WARM UP SET*

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORING SETS*

SET 1

72.5KG = 5 REPS

*FINISHED OFF WITH 25 SECOND STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES *

*
DIET
*

Ok, I stuck too and I have also eaten an extra 100 calories. Think my appetite is coming back, now that I am getting back into things.

*
December 13, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:



3,011


325g

77g

236g

231mg

1,546mg

139g

43g

Breakfast
 
Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 200 g

74

12g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

12g

5g

Tesco - Kiwi, 50 g

28

5g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Onken - Natural Yogurt (1kg), 250 g

165

10g

9g

11g

13mg

0mg

10g

0g

Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 40 g

148

19g

4g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

6g


Lunch

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 160 gram

276

52g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 160 g

24

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 60 g

249

1g

21g

14g

44mg

508mg

2g

0g

tesco - baby spinach (vitamins) , 60 gram

18

1g

0g

2g

0mg

96mg

1g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Chicken - Breast, Raw, 300 g

330

0g

3g

69g

174mg

195mg

0g

0g

Tesco - New Potatoes, 300 g

222

48g

1g

5g

0mg

0mg

4g

8g

the Co-Operative - Flat Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - Frozen Soya Beans, 50 g

77

2g

4g

7g

0mg

0mg

1g

3g

Carrots, raw, 150 g

62

14g

0g

1g

0mg

104mg

7g

4g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

THURSDAY 14/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY

Just reporting diet and I am looking forward to the weights session tomos.

*
DIET
*

Stuck too it again and went over by 100 cals again.

*
December 14, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


3,021

318g

83g

232g

548mg

3,110mg

89g

38g

Breakfast
 
Tesco - British Unsalted Butter, 10 g

75

0g

8g

0g

0mg

10mg

0g

0g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Dairy - Semi-skimmed Milk, 100 ml

47

5g

2g

3g

60mg

44mg

5g

0g

Egg - White, 2 Large Egg White (33g)

34

0g

1g

7g

0mg

110mg

0g

0g

Egg - Egg, 2 large

143

1g

10g

13g

372mg

142mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
Pure South Press - Avocado Cold-pressed Extra Virgin Oil, 5 ml

49

0g

6g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Chicken - Breast, Raw, 200 g

220

0g

2g

46g

116mg

130mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Co-op - Red Kidney Beans In Water, 125 g

138

16g

1g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

10g

the Co-operative - Loved by Us - Mild Chilli Con Carne, 0.5 jar

164

26g

2g

7g

0mg

1,500mg

11g

8g

Tesco - British Pork Lean Mince 5% Fat, 250 g raw

315

 0g

12g

53g

0mg

750mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Organic Basmati Rice (Cooked), 125 g

170

37g

1g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Kiwi, 50 g

28

5g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - Instant Oats Porridge 55g, 1 pot

207

34g

3g

8g

0mg

100mg

10g

4g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 25 g

94

1g

1g

20g

0mg

22mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*FRIDAY 15/12/2017 = CARDIO AND STRONGLIFTS 5 X 5 *(DAY 3)

OK, so got it wrong on the rota I did a couple of posts back. This is why I am doing cardio today, because I forgot.

Every thing went to plan and I still adjusting to squats 3 x a week.

Also I only warm up with weights today no rower. This is because of the early morning run.

*EXERCISE*

6.50AM = CARDIO

3.5 MILE RUN IN AROUND 40MINS AND A HILL

8;30AM = SRTONGLIFTS 5 X 5

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

55KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

55KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

55KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

55KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

55KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

37.5KG = 5 REPS

*BARBELL ROWS (FROM THE FLOOR)*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

32.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

32.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

32.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

32.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

32.5KG = 5 REPS

25 SECOND STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES TO FINISH.

*
DIET 
*

Not the best of days for the diet today. I have had a cheat meal for tea. So my cals will still be there.

*
December 15, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


1,994

242g

51g

138g

60mg

2,872mg

93g

1

Breakfast
 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


Lunch

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Subway - 12 Inch Itl Bmt, 1 footlong

650

87g

18g

32g

60mg

2,190mg

15g

4g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

SATURDAY 16/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY

Just diet tor report.

*
DIET 
*

OK, so again not the best day for diet and had a cheat meal. Calories are not FULLY there and have not added cheat meal.

*
December 16, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS



2,109


219g

54g

171g

203mg

789mg

54g

20g

Breakfast
 
Arla - Blueberry Protein (Mw), 200 g

144

13g

1g

20g

0mg

120mg

13g

0g

Tesco - Instant Oats Porridge 55g, 1 pot

207

34g

3g

8g

0mg

100mg

10g

4g


Dinner

 
Pure South Press - Avocado Cold-pressed Extra Virgin Oil, 15 ml

146

0g

17g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Fresh Egg Fusilli Pasta, 200 g

340

66g

2g

11g

0mg

0mg

1g

5g

Chicken - Breast, Raw, 350 g

385

0g

4g

81g

203mg

228mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 2 bar

316

41g

14g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

4g

Tesco - Blueberries (150g) Punnet, 1 container (150 gs ea.)

102

22g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

15g

4g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SUNDAY 17/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5 X 5* (DAY 4)

@superdrol

I can only go up in 2.5KG on the OHP, once I stall, I will switch 3x5 on it.

The above is because the gym that I go to does not have fractional plates less than 1.25KG. Other then this draw back the gym suits me for my needs.

*EXERCISE *

Warm up with the weights today and left the rower out. This is because I did not have enough time.

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

57.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

57.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

57.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

57.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

57.5KG = 5 REPS

*OHP *

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

22.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

22.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

22.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

22.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

22.5KG = 5 REP*S*

*DEADLIFTS*

*WARM UP SET*

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SET*

SET 1

77.5KG = 5 REPS

*
DIET
*

Had a cheat meal for lunch, other than that not the best day for diet. Calories will be down a bit.

*
December 17, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS



2,295



230g



71g



176g



642mg



1,170mg



74g



14g


Breakfast
 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Dinner

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 160 gram

276

52g

2g

10g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 60 g

249

1g

21g

14g

44mg

508mg

2g

0g

Pure South Press - Avocado Cold-pressed Extra Virgin Oil, 15 ml

146

0g

17g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

the Co-Operative - Chestnut Mushrooms, 100 g

15

0g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Chicken - Breast, Raw, 300 g

330

0g

3g

69g

174mg

195mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco smooth - pure orange juice, 300 ml

141

32g

0g

2g

0mg

0mg

32g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (2)

 
Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 80 gram

200

36g

2g

8g

0mg

0mg

0g

3g

Eggs - Hard Boiled - Large, 2 egg

156

1g

11g

13g

424mg

124mg

1g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> *SUNDAY 17/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5 X 5* (DAY 4)
> 
> @superdrol
> 
> ...


 Do as the app says, it will sort when you need to deload and when to swap to 5x3, it's a good app (I did say you'd need to buy some smaller plates as I've never ever seen a gym with them in, they are 20 quid and worth it for progression purposes, they are that light you could take em with you on ohp day)


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Do as the app says, it will sort when you need to deload and when to swap to 5x3, it's a good app (I did say you'd need to buy some smaller plates as I've never ever seen a gym with them in, they are 20 quid and worth it for progression purposes, they are that light you could take em with you on ohp day)


 Thanks mate

Sorry

should of been more clearer, I have bought some plates like you have said. It just I have got to speak to the gym that I am at. (Anytime fitness)

This is because they have security cameras in there.

Just got a feeling that because it is a commercial gym with, a small free weights section. That may not like me taking in extra plates. Even if I have the receipt.

These are the plates I bought, They where half price in sale.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/weights-bars/weight-plates/fractional-plates/steel-fractional-plate-package.html

Will make a trip tomos and speak to them.

Thanks


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

nattygoat said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Sorry
> 
> ...


 If they have nowt smaller than 1.25kg in Olympic I don't see how they could think your steeling some plates they don't have if you follow my train of thought


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

MONDAY 18/12/2017 = CARDIO DAY (1 HOUR 30MINS)

PLEASE NOTE: I am going to not record the diet that much over the next few weeks, My calories and macros will be there just not always clean.

3.5 Mile run, with a good hill. In around 40mins

Sparring on the pads and TRX work for 40min

30 second stretch to finish.

*
DIET
*

Not the best days again for diet, basically my calories are nearly there because I had a roast dinner and other treats throughout the day. Just did not record them.

*
December 18, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber

Breakfast
 
Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 250 g

313

13g

25g

11g

0mg

0mg

13g

0g

Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 40 g

148

19g

4g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

6g

Tesco - Kiwi, 50 g

28

5g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 100 g

37

6g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Uncle Ben's - Chinese Rice, 125 g

208

38g

3g

4g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Princes - Sunflower Oil Tuna, 112 g

197

0g

11g

25g

0mg

0mg
 

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

TUESDAY 19/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY

Full rest day today and will be back on the weights tomos

*
DIET
*

UPDATED

*
December 19, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


3,111

311g

113g

205g

372mg

3,164mg

72g

30g

Breakfast
 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Egg - Large Egg - Generic, 2 egg

156

1g

11g

15g

372mg

142mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 160 gram

400

 72g

4g

16g

0mg

0mg

0g

6g


Dinner

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 200 gram

345

66g

2g

13g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Tesco - 12 Lamb Meatballs, 12 balls

660

14g

44g

51g

0mg

1,600mg

4g

1g

Dolmio - Tomato & Basil No Added Sugar Pasta Sauce 350g, 1 container (350 gs ea.)

176

21g

7g

6g

0mg

1,040mg

15g

5g


Snacks (1)

 
M and s - Hot chocolate, 35 g

150

23g

4g

4g

0mg

0mg

18g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Co-op - Greek Style Natural Yogurt, 200 g

250

10g

20g

9g

0mg

0mg

10g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 50 g

28

5g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 45 g

166

21g

5g

7g

0mg

0mg

1g

7g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 100 g

37

6g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

6g

3g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 45 g

169

2g

2g

36g

0mg

40mg

1g

0g


THANKS


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Daft question why no diet for today? You grow for 36 hrs after a session, now is when you need to be strict!


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Daft question why no diet for today? You grow for 36 hrs after a session, now is when you need to be strict!


 UPDATED TUESDAY 19/12/2017 POST, TO HAVE DIET.

You are right mate, should be trying to be strict more with the diet.

I know what I have posted is not perfect because the main bulk of calories, are after 5pm.

I have spread the calories out, So I have just had tea and will have smoothie after 8pm. Then protein shake before bed.

THANKS


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

nattygoat said:


> I know what I have posted is not perfect because the main bulk of calories, are after 5pm


 Mate don't worry about the time as long as your meeting your calories for the day it doesn't matter what time you have them....there was a period of a few months due to different job when I had the bulk of my calories after 10pm up to right before bed as I could only train in late evening 1200 of them come from 300grams of carbs I was eating...and i was leanest ive been...dont believe in that don't eat carbs after 6pm or eat before bed sh1t it's aload of bollox


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*WEDNESDAY 20/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 *(DAY 5)

Spoke to my gym, they said it was fine for me to use my own plates on OHP days. :thumb

*EXERCISE *

Warm up on the rower, max setting for 500 meters

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

50KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

60KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

30KG =3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

40KG = 5 REPS

*BARBELL ROWS (FROM FLOOR)*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

35KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

35KG = 5 REPS

FINISH OFF WITH 30 SECONDS STRETCH ON ALL MUSCLES.

*
DIET 
*

Back on track.

*
December 20, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:


3,042

329g

87g

223g

160mg

1,472mg

77g

22g

Breakfast
 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Instant Oats Porridge 55g, 1 pot

207

34g

3g

8g

0mg

100mg

10g

4g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 175 gram

302

57g

2g

11g

0mg

0mg

1g

0g

Garlic Clove. - Fresh, 1 Medium Clove (4g)

6

1g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

0g

Vegetables - Onion Red Raw, 1 Medium

40

9g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

7g

2g

Chorizo Spain - Chorizo, 60 g

249

1g

21g

14g

44mg

508mg

2g

0g

the Co-operative - Closed Cup Mushrooms, 150 g

23

1g

1g

3g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g

Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Pure South Press - Avocado Cold-pressed Extra Virgin Oil, 15 ml

146

0g

17g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - British Carrots, 150 g

63

12g

0g

1g

0mg

59mg

11g

4g

Chicken - Breast, Raw, 200 g

220

0g

2g

46g

116mg

130mg

0g

0g

tesco - jacket potato cooked, 350 gram

375

79g

1g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Cranberry Pumpkin Seed & Dark Chocolate Bar, 1 bar

158

20g

7g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

2g


Snacks (2)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g


Protein Shake

 
JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURSDAY 21/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY*

 NO DIET TO REPORT, WENT TO CRAP.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*FRIDAY 22/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 *(DAY 6)

Manage to get the lifts done on this day, despite feeling really tired and the DIET has gone down hill again.

*EXERCISE *

WARM UPON ROWER FOR 500 METERS (MAX SETTING)

EVERYTHING FELT HEAVY!

*SQUATS*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

52.5KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

62.5 = 5 REPS

SET 2

62.5 = 5 REPS

SET 3

62.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

62.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

62.5KG = 5 REPS

*OHP *

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

23.75KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

23.75KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

23.75KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

23.75KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

23.75KG = 5 REPS

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

72.5KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

82.5KG = 5 REPS

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SATURDAY 23/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY*

Like I said above, at the min I am really tired and with the diet not being there my strength is lacking as well.

There is NO DIET again for today and I am going to take a break from gym until next Tuesday. This is because of the points I have raised and it being Christmas eve.

THANKS


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I;m not 100% certain what this 'NO DIET' thing is tbh. Are you not eating anything these days? If you mean you are not eating what you feel you should be eating then it's still your diet.

It doesn't matter what you eat as long as you hit your calorie total for that day. It can be sausage rolls or sirloin steak, it doesn't really matter that much. Don't get hung up on eating 'clean'. You're trying to succeed in powerlifting. You simply need to eat.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Mingster said:


> I;m not 100% certain what this 'NO DIET' thing is tbh. Are you not eating anything these days? If you mean you are not eating what you feel you should be eating then it's still your diet.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you eat as long as you hit your calorie total for that day. It can be sausage rolls or sirloin steak, it doesn't really matter that much. Don't get hung up on eating 'clean'. You're trying to succeed in powerlifting. You simply need to eat.


 Hi Mate

When I say there is no diet, I mean the calories are under, Some days I just don't feel like eating a lot and I do try to eat clean as much as possible. Like you said a calorie is a calorie and just need to get the food down me. Well it is clean food or not and stop being strict with eating clean all the time.

After all I am only trying to eat 3000 calories a day.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SUNDAY 24/12/2017 / MONDAY 25/12/2017 = FULL REST DAYS *

Took two full rest days and eaten a lot. My calories where there on these days.

THANKS


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I;m not 100% certain what this 'NO DIET' thing is tbh. Are you not eating anything these days? If you mean you are not eating what you feel you should be eating then it's still your diet.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you eat as long as you hit your calorie total for that day. It can be sausage rolls or sirloin steak, it doesn't really matter that much. Don't get hung up on eating 'clean'. You're trying to succeed in powerlifting. You simply need to eat.


 Awesome advice in the last paragraph! I got hung up on eating pasta with chicken and even with sauce it soon became heavy and not pleasant and I was only at 3500 calories

now I'm at 4300 I've worked out I need to eat nice food I enjoy and even then the food gets a little heavy, but I throw in easy cals like a snickers, peanut m&ms, puddings etc as they are all easy to eat and nice ways to get calories in


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*TUESDAY 26/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 *(DAY 7)

Fell good in the gym today, after having Sunday off and succeeded on the lifts.

Starting to feel the weight getting heavier, so from now on to save energy, I am going to warm up with the hip band and weights.

The only down side to my gym is that when I do bench press, in the rack with a flat bench. I can not get the safety bars in right position, this is because the bench is too low and the safety bars don't have enough adjustment points on them.

There is only one flat bench in the gym and the other benches although higher, are not completely flat. Below are the benches I am on about.










I may be thinking too much about this, The above is all I have got so will have to use it.

OR

I can carry on using the flat bench and when I fail a lift muscle it up on to the safety bars.

ALSO THE NEXT TIME I AM IN THE GYM, I WILL VIDEO MY LIFTS FOR FORM CHECK.

*EXERCISE *

*Just warm up with the weights today. *

*SQUATS*

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

52.5KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

65KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

65KG = 5 REPS

*BENCH PRESS*

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 2

THE BAR FOR 5 REPS

SET 3

30KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

42.5 = 5 REPS

SET 2

42.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

42.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

42.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

42.5 = 5 REPS

*BARBELL ROWS *

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

37.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

37.5KG = 5 REPS

*
DIET 
*

My calories are still there, because I had a roast dinner for dinner. Just not added it in.

*
December 26, 2017
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,277

226g

75g

169g

0mg

1,538mg

65g

24g

Breakfast
 
Tesco Whole Foods - Oatbran, 40 g

148

19g

4g

6g

0mg

0mg

1g

6g

Skyr Simply Natural Yoghurt - Natural Yoghurt, 250 g

163

10g

1g

28g

0mg

140mg

10g

0g

Asda - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 150 g

56

9g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

9g

4g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g


Lunch

 
Tesco - unsmoked irish bacon medallions, 114 gram

189

1g

6g

33g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Warburtons - 6 Brown Sandwich Thins, 120 gram

300

54g

3g

12g

0mg

0mg

0g

4g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Co-op - Chipolatas, 5 sausages

435

4g

35g

25g

0mg

760mg

0g

2g


Snacks (1)

 
Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Co-operative - Orange Juice Smooth, 300 ml

128

28g

1g

2g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*WEDNESDAY 27/12/2017 = FULL REST DAY*

The calories in my DIET where there on this day just did not record them fully. Other than that nothing else to report.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*THURSDAY 28/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 (*DAY 8

@superdrol

@Fadi

There are two videos on squats below, for form check. THANKS

*EXERCISE *

WARM UP WITH WEIGHTS

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

55KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

67.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

67.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

67.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/946694802275553280

SET 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/946694778560839682

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

25KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

25KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

25KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

25KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

25KG = 5 REPS

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

75KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

87.5KG = 5 REPS

THANKS


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldn't you raise the hooks another hole on your rack? You seem to be really hunched over to unrack the bar.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Focus on moving your chest up, try squatting like a robot with no weight keeping everything right and try and carry that tightness over to your actual squat, it seems your losing just a fraction of tightness at the bottom and moving hips up to initiate the lift still, it's better but whether that's because of lighter weight it's hard to say [IMG alt=":thumbup1:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup1.gif&key=2380be2dc4cffad30149dafeb491cb16434c82377baeabb98b91821c73c539db[/IMG]

watch the end of the bar in relation to the uprights, it does seem to be a smaller motion in the upside down p shape now though


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Couldn't you raise the hooks another hole on your rack? You seem to be really hunched over to unrack the bar.


 Hi Mate

I have tried raising the hooks up by one hole. It just did not feel as comfortable to un-rack the weight, plus I find it more better at that height to rack it as well.

Daft Question

Does the video play ok on your end.

It isn't playing on my end for me.

Thanks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

nattygoat said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I have tried raising the hooks up by one hole. It just did not feel as comfortable to un-rack the weight, plus I find it more better at that height to rack it as well.
> 
> ...


 Yes, the video plays fine.

The fact that you're having to lift the bar a good foot to get from the rack to a standing position will hold you back as your weights increase. You want to raise the bar about an inch and step back and lift. Heavy weights take a lot out of you if you're having to lift and move about and steady yourself etc before you even attempt the lift.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Yes, the video plays fine.
> 
> The fact that you're having to lift the bar a good foot to get from the rack to a standing position will hold you back as your weights increase. You want to raise the bar about an inch and step back and lift. Heavy weights take a lot out of you if you're having to lift and move about and steady yourself etc before you even attempt the lift.


 I hear you mate

Will try the next time with the hooks higher.

Thanks


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Focus on moving your chest up, try squatting like a robot with no weight keeping everything right and try and carry that tightness over to your actual squat, it seems your losing just a fraction of tightness at the bottom and moving hips up to initiate the lift still, it's better but whether that's because of lighter weight it's hard to say [IMG alt=":thumbup1:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup1.gif&key=2380be2dc4cffad30149dafeb491cb16434c82377baeabb98b91821c73c539db[/IMG]
> 
> watch the end of the bar in relation to the uprights, it does seem to be a smaller motion in the upside down p shape now though


 Hi mate

Thanks for reply

I feel more confident squatting now, that I am doing it 3x a week. So hopefully that has carry over to a bit of better form.

Will try more harder to begin the assent with my chest up, instead of my hips. I can see what you mean and can feel the tension go on my weigh up. Which in turn drops my chest.

I will put in to practice what you said when I will be in the gym again this Sunday and will video my squats again.

THANKS.


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

FRIDAY 29/12/2017 & SATURDAY 30/12/2017 = FULL REST DAYS

Was nice to have a couple of days off. Going to get back on diet in the new year.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*SUNDAY 31/12/2017 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5 (*DAY 9)

@superdrol & @Fadi

Below are 1 warm up video and 5 working weight videos. For form check on squats

Mingster, I have took your advise and raise the hooks by one slot and it works a lot better for me.

*EXERCISE *

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947846675682484224

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947848421121167366

SET 2

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947852194430242817

SET 3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947853533205983238

SET 4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947855648980692992

SET 5

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/947916957109686274

*BENCH PRESS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

30KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

45KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

45KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

45KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

45KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

45KG = 5 REPS

*BARBELL ROWS (FROM FLOOR)*

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

40KG = 5 REPS

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*MONDAY 01/01/2018 = FULL REST DAY*

Calories where there on this day , just did not record them. Other than that nothing else to report.

THANKS


----------



## nattygoat (Sep 11, 2017)

*TUESDAY 02/01/2018 = STRONGLIFTS 5X5* (DAY 10)

Change of plans for this week, Today and Thursday are weights. Friday is Cardio.

OK, manage to get all the lifts today, just everything felt so heavy.

Also when I get to 30KG on the overhead press, I am going to start wearing a belt. This is because I don't want an injurie from doing squats, OHP and deads in the same workout.

*EXERCISE *

*SQUATS *

*WARM UP SETS *

SET 1

THE BAR FOR 10 REPS

SET 2

40KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

60KG = 3 REPS

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

72.5KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

72.5KG = 5 REPS

*OVERHEAD PRESS*

*WORKING SETS *

SET 1

26.25KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

26.25KG = 5 REPS

SET 3

26.25KG = 5 REPS

SET 4

26.25KG = 5 REPS

SET 5

26.25KG = 5 REPS

*DEADLIFTS *

*WARM UP SETS*

SET 1

60KG = 5 REPS

SET 2

80KG = 5 REPS

*WORKING SETS*

SET 1

92.5KG = 5 REPS

*
January 2, 2018
*



Foods

Calories

Carbs

Fat

Protein

Cholest

Sodium

Sugars

Fiber


TOTAL:

THANKS


2,972

357g

83g

196g

159mg

1,833mg

78g


23g


Breakfast
 
Tesco - Instant Oats Porridge 55g, 1 pot

207

34g

3g

8g

0mg

100mg

10g

4g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Co-operative - Orange Juice Smooth, 200 ml

85

19g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Lunch

 
co-operative - penne (fresh), 200 gram

345

66g

2g

13g

0mg

0mg

2g

0g

Asda - 30% less fat mature cheddar cheese, 25 g

81

 0g

6g

7g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

Tesco - My Tuna In Brine, 1 tin

130

0g

1g

30g

0mg

400mg

0g

0g


Dinner

 
Pure South Press - Avocado Cold-pressed Extra Virgin Oil, 15 ml

146

0g

17g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

tesco - jacket potato cooked, 350 gram

375

79g

1g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

co operative - mixed veg, 1 pack

105

14g

2g

6g

0mg

0mg

10g

7g

butcher shop - pork loin chops, boneless, 300 gram

344

0g

11g

58g

159mg

847mg

0g

0g


Snacks (1)

 
Lancashire Farm - Greek Style Luxury Yogurt, 250 g

300

16g

25g

10g

0mg

148mg

9g

1g

the Cooperative - Red Seedless Crimson Grapes, 100 g

65

15g

0g

0g

0mg

0mg

0g

1g

Tesco - Gala Apples, 1 Fruit (133g)

71

16g

0g

1g

0mg

0mg

16g

2g

Tesco - Kiwi, 100 g

55

11g

1g

1g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g


Protein Shake

 
Supermarket - Banana, 1 banana

105

27g

0g

0g

0mg

1mg

0g

3g

Tesco - Whole Milk 200ml, 300 ml

195

14g

11g

10g

0mg

300mg

14g

0g

JBC - Amino Pro 2.0, 15 gram

36

1g

0g

9g

0mg

0mg

0g

0g

JBC Nutrition - ISO Whey - Premium Whey Protein, 40 g

151

2g

2g

32g

0mg

36mg

1g

0g


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

If I sound like a cnut, apologies but I just don't see how this workout is helping in power-lifting, doing all 3 compound movements every single session is just going to fry you and there's not enough emphasis on any particular muscle group to help you get stronger.

I would advise to split sets:



Monday do a back day


Tuesday do a chest day


Wednesday do a legs day


Thursday rest


Friday do a back day


Saturday do a chest day


Sunday do a legs day


Do 10 sets of 5 or even 20 sets if you can per session, get used to moving the weight then throw in variations like do your warmup then do 3 reps next weight, 2 reps next weight, 1 rep higher weight, go for a max then drop the weight by half and do 20 reps. If you hit a body part right there's no way you'd be able to keep doing this as you'd be aching like hell. I know you're going for strength but you need muscle mass and you won't get that with your current routine.


----------

